# Clomid Chicks - The "Oldies"!!! Part One



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

A thread especially for us chicks who are honorary clomid chicks or have been here for ages!!

Kerry,Flowerpot, B3ndy, SarahStewart, SallyStar!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am here!!!!!!!

Sal xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I feel very honoured to be included...am I really an oldie?  Gosh think I am!!!!!! Been here since last Aug/Sept I think!!!!!!  

How are you all today?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep your an oldie!  

I'm ok thanks. Glad its friday. had quite strong oV pains yesterday and today. Got BMS in last night, very late BMS! Like 12.30!! Am v tired!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Better get jiggy then Kerry  

Sal - are you not TTC now you are on those tablets....forgot what they are called  

Oh I forgot must post on the diet thread - i lost 2 lb this week!!!

Is Flower off today?  Do we know how she got on yesterday?

B3ndy - Hiya hun


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

crazy ex-clomid chicks 

Can I be an "sometimes" honorary clomid chick 

How you all doing   Hope you're all doing ok 

Good luck & take care
Natasha x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Erm am I not allowed ?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Of course your welcome!   

Well done Sarah hun ont he 2lbs!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

He he .....whoops have we forgotten anyone else?  

Mrs Nikki - how are you doing?  Are you periods still messed up?

Minxy - good luck for FET in July when do you start?

Thanks Kerry hun am just tucking into a minted lamb salad sandwich on brown bread.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Sarah*...if I liked lamb I'm sure your sarnie would be very nice  And well done on the weight loss too   I could do with losing a few I think after all the ivf drugs bloated me out a bit but hey, don't really wanna start diet just before starting FET...
We start FET in couple of weeks...got progesterone blood test tomorrow morning to make sure all ok after the ivf...then AF should be due about 11 July - have scan as near to cd1 as possible and then if all goes to plan snowbabies should go back around 27 July...I'm having natural unmedicated FET so goes in line with my natural cycle...

*Kerry*...sounds like you're having plenty of fun    hun

Sally, Flower, b3ndy, Nikki...hope you're all ok  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all

Wondered where you had all gone   do you mind if I join you

Minxy.. will keep my fingers crossed for you sending loads of   
Kerry.. you go girl with  but try not to have too many late nights  
Sal.. how are you?
Sarah.. well done with loosing 2lbs
Mrs Nikki.. how are you?

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...PM'd you Hun. Will try not to have too manylate nights. we'd been to see Xmen3 last night, then go into Devils Advocate when we got home, then DH decides to get frisky...not that I was complaining  

Minxy....Oh Hun, really hope you FET goes well. We'll all be thinking of you.

Sandwich sounds nice Sarah! My Quorn Minted Lamb Burgers just tasted like normal Quorn burgers! And just found out an avocado is 6 points! No wonder I've not been losing weight! 

Sal...you gone now??

Nikki...you still here Hun??

Oh just remembered B3ndy is off today isn't she, day in lieu from working last weekend. Flower must be off too, hope she's OK.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys,

Sarah yep still messed up, just finished another - lost track now really but think ever two - three weeks they seem to be - starting to monitor just my AF now, ignoring OV'ing times cause god only knows if I am OVing!  To be honest its been nice to have a couple of months off stresing and chilling with DH and Ben   Hows you and Bowie doing?   We are picking up another cat tomorrow - another rescue from cats protection.

This is a great idea having this thread for all us who aren't on Clomid anymore  must say I am pants at doing personals to everyone as moderating more boards now!  Be warned and don't take it personally please.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll be back on the   pills next cycle, and Flower is still on them too. But we are "Oldies" been on clomid thread since last March! Yikes! 15 months!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki -
Glad you mentioned Bowie its his birthday tomorrow!!! He is 1!!!!! Have bought him a victoria sponge!!!! He is really loving me at the moment he goes through phases between me and DH   he sleeps on my chest at night bless him.

Whats your new cat like?

Minxy -  Have a good weekend hun and good luck for FET.

Binty - Hiya HUn

Kerry - you back on clomid again soon are you?  Not sure what my next move is but TTC naturally at the moment.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

sarah.. have you bought Bowie a little pressie   as well as the cake


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

some cat treats, a new ball and a new blanket!!!! Spoilt thing   Can't believe he is one!!!! I remember him being born it was a boiling hot night and he was born during a thunderstorm in the early hours of the morning!!!!  (It was a friends cat who was bow's mummy)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw bless, thats so sweet. What a lucky pussy cat he is having such a lovely mummy!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

[fly]         [/fly][fly]HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY BOWIE[/fly] 
[fly]         [/fly]

New cat is 8 year old female tabby called Misha - I'll post photos tomorrow, she is fab


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

you sound just like me spoil both of mine birthdays & christmas


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I do too - pressies and special dinners, the lot!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mrs Nikki - thanks very much hun    Bowie likes waitrose cat food as a special treat and I am going to cook a roast dinner tomorrow cos he loves roast chicken with mashed potatoes and lots of gravy!!!!!  - Looking forward to seeing photos of misha 

Right girls I am off in a while so will say 'bye'

Binty -    for testing

Kerry - try and get to bed before 4am this weekend  

Sal, B3ndy & Flower - I know your not still here but have a good one.....oops and you minxy if you are still around.  XXXXXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will Sarah   Unless DH's urges kickin that late!!  

Happy Birthday Bow  

Crikey this afternoon is dragging!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ive gotta go soon - picking dh up from station - been to london on business.

Do you guys know I got a horse?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I saw your post on Boys & Girls. He's lovely hun, your so lucky![br]Posted on: 30 June 2006, 16:21:49Loggin off now ladies. Have a lovely weekend


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am still about  

Sarah  Enjoy Bows birthday. We always have pressies for Hash(though he eats most of them)

I cant believe how much you lot have gossiped. i nipped off for sign language and come back and you have done 3 pages already!!!!

Have a lovely weekend all of you

Love Sal xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Logging off now hope everyone has a fab weekend

Thanks all for the   I'm still on knicker watch


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Whey heyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee chicks 

we're back in   action!!

missed you all loads!!  

             

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank God for that !!!!!!!!

Missed you all. Werent we sticky? Lets wait for everyone to catch up and log in  What was it all about anyway?

I think us oldies should swap email addy's with a couple of other oldies in case we ever lose the site totally xxxx[br]: 1/08/06, 08:47I've just had a look on the technical page, it was something to do with a hacker in the system. Sounds like they had a nightmare trying to get it sorted. Some of the posts were lost so we may notice a gap between the new stuff and the old stuff but hopefully these will be back on. I guess the best thing is to re-ask anything you can't find but need an answer to xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Flower I was thinking that myself this monring. Maybe all us oldies should swap email addresses then we never loose touch. 

How are we all. I was really hoping that when we got back on at least some of us would of had a bfp. (not me af showed up this monrning)

But on a positive note. DH booked us a week in Sharm at the end of November as a birthday treat for me. I will be thirty a week on Friday!!!!! 

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sal, sorry AF got you hun but great news about the holiday !! 

Lets hope we do get a BFP and its just that not everyone has been on yet, only me you and B3ndy so far on the oldies.

I'm alright hun, CD22 today.  Not been trying with BMS as such but have had sex quite a lot, but not stressing about it.   There has been an awful bug going around work with abdo pain and retching and I got it (well i think it was that) on Thursday.  I haven't managed to take my Metformin since.    

dh still hasnt got a job    Has a few things in the pipeline but he keeps getting let down at the last minute, just have to hang on in there xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning!

Thank god for that! What a nightmare! Its weiord cos the other week I thought I should get your two emals but forgot, already had Sarah and B3ndy's so we've been  .

Hope your all ok?

PM your emails and/or mobile no's.

K
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

will pm you now kerry xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning girls

Sal and Flower - missed ya loads chicks - like Kerry says - we've been gabbing mostly about how we were daft not to have already had your email addresses!!

i'll PM you both mine now. 

how are you both though? sorry af got ya Sal. and I hope your dh gets some good news soon Flower...must be stressful.

Kerry - any sign of the witch yet? I wonder how Sarah got on at the consultants y'day?


S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

YEP am PMing you Flower & Sal with my email addy!!!!!!  Luckily I had B3ndy's and Kerry's and Kerry was trying to track you down but to no avail!!!!

God I missed you all!!!!!!

I had my NHS cons appointment yesterday which went pretty badly actually!!!!! Dr Smith told me that me getting pregnant was a miracle in January and that she feels ICSI is our only option!!!!    She has refrerred me for 1 free cycle ASAP as they are cutting all funding in Gloucestershire this year.

Am gutted it seems that I am ovulating now BUT Dh's sperm not in a good condition......I never thought it would come to this and I am not sure I want to go thru with it BUT can't bear the thought of never having a baby.

Sorry to start on a   sad note but thank god I have you guys today  

Any gossip?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Sarah I'm so sorry the appt went bad.  How awful   Whats changed though, why suddenly they say that it was a miracle?  xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - sorry to hear it wasnt better news - miracle or not it still happened so doesn't that prove that your dh DOES have a chance of his wrigglers doing the job? I dont understand why the doc would rule it out.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, B3ndy, Sal and Sarah you should all have my email addy now. phew!  xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

DH's   getting worse each SA even though he is taking all vits, eating brazil nuts and cutting doen alcohol.....I think its stress realated at work....trying to get him an acupuncture appointment but can't find anyone who does Saturday appointments  

Will carry on trying in the meantime AND see what our private consultant says at the end of September!!!!!!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello ladies, god its been a hard week without being able to talk to everyone or just read whats going on.  

Missed you all.

Glad we are back online 

Kim xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Blimey i've missed you all.

Sarah - so sorry to hear about your appointment hun, how quickly could you got your first ICSI?  This PCT issue is such a nightmare, some PCT's offerering treatment and others not.  Its crap...

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah hun...so sorry about your appt. What a crock of [email protected] got PG before so it proves, like B3ndy says, that his   are capable. If you can get straight in for ICSI do, carry on with your acupuncture in the mean time. I hope you manage to get DH in too. Just out of interest, does he do a lot of driving? Its just that my DH does and our Cons said that could be affecting his   as he gets warm down there sitting in the car for long periods. He freezes a bottle of water and drives with it between his legs!  

Kim & Bev...glad your both ok hun, Bev sorry about your backache hun.

Sal...sorry   got you hun. Glad London was good, we we're thinking of you!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Bev and Kim, how are you and the little ones doing? xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

bet they're not so little now eh? not long to go now Bev - under two months - yikes!!

how you doing Kim?

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You're just like my friend, she leaves work in 3 weeks, due towards end of sept xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Flower/ B3ndy - Certainly not so little in my case!  I feel like a right heffer!!  I'm due 28th September, DH reminded me this morning that our baby is due "next month", that makes the wait seem a little more bearable although obviously it doesn't change the fact its due in September!!!  I'm waffling AGAIN!!

Sal - Sorry AF got you.  Fab news about the holiday though -  you jetsetter you!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah bev, next month! yikes.  How exciting!! xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have got a terrible AF head ache.

now do I sign Sal or Sarah ??


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmmm might be a tad confusing?  I am used to you as Sal!!!!!!!    Girls my little bean would have been due in 10 days time  

My babies (milton freddie and bowie are good friends now!!!!) got some pics actualy to post when I get time!!!!

I am offf to Devon on Saturday with my neice and nephew just for 4 days!!!!!  Hope the sun shines!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal! Your Sallystar in my email address book, as Flowerpot is Flowerpot!

Sarah....  honey

DBB here, and still NOT DRESSED!!! Yuck


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, i've saved you as "sallystar", kerry as "kerryb", B3ndy as "b3ndy" and sarah as "sarahstewart".  Sal - you'll have to keep to Sal, you are sal to me know     plus it will be confusing with sarah!!! lol


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I could change my name to miserable cow   just read my posts and I am a right   misery guts!!!!

Kerry - ugghhhh is she in her nightie or goony and DH calls it!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww sarah  we'll be here to help you through this bad time sweetie xxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

_*Sarah sending you  and .

You will all get your 's. Its just taking a little longer to perfect your little bundles....  for you all.... xx*_


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha, if you see this hun, how are you?  x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

So glad the sites back up.

Sarah.. so sorry your appt didn't go too well  
Sal.. sorry   and you've got a headache
Kerry.. Yuk on not being dressed yet don't they have any respect for anyone else  
Flower.. how are you hun
Bev.. must be so exciting 1 month to go have you bought everything yet?

Well  turned up on Sunday morning so cd2 for me please let one of you get a BFP this month.  Anyway best get back to work loads to do

Chat later


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

I have really missed you all    I know I don't post very often but I do read the board every day.

Kerry, sorry you got another BFN  , lets hope AF turns up soon so you can get started on the clomid and met again. 

Sal, well done on the weight loss, 3 stone wow!!!  How long has that taken you?  It doesn't seem that long to me!

Flower, I really hope dh gets a job soon, you really don't need the added stress.

B3ndy, how is work?  Are you still on the later shift?  Are you still going away in September for a month?

Sarah, sending you huge  .  You have got pg once before so I am sure you can do it again, I know how hard due dates can be, mine would have been the same as we got out BFP's at the same time in December.  You and dh are doing all you can so maybe if you think that you will have to have IVF/ICSI, then hopefully you may fall again before then.  How long is the waiting list?  I hope you have a great time in Devon, I love it down there, my mum is from Devon and we used to go a lot when I was little, I really must go back soon.

Binty, sorry AF got you again  

Hi to everyone else that I have missed out.

I am doing ok, I have a hospital appointment this Friday to discuss next steps, hopefully my IVF referal should go off and it is then around a 3 month wait.  We are not ttc until October after our holiday and I am starting acupuncture this Thursday as I am still hoping I won't need IVF.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies 

I have made it sticky for you again 

sorry for the disruption

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is anyone having trouble reading all the messages? I can see that binty has typed something but cant see unless i post! weird.

you know whats typical, for the past week i've been really quiet in work as boss is off, isnt is just typical that i could have chatted to you more!! grrrrr[br]: 1/08/06, 10:39Thanks Suzie   blasted hackers 

hi Binty  sorry Af got you . dont work too hard xx

Tracy, love to see you, good luck for your appt on friday xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Mine is fine Flower It must just be you hun!!

I think I might go home soon. I really feel pants

SAl x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty....sorry   got you babe. Hope your ok. Will PM you email address just incase another disruption occurs!

Tracyb....hi hun. Good luck for your appt on Friday.

Sal...go home if you don't feel well hun, no point staying it'll make you feel worse.

Flower...still haven't had anything back from St Mary's with our list date on it. Do you think they won't do it until we've been to our next appt? We've not been to Dr Leibermans clinic yet.  Should I ring them?

DBB is still in her nightie! Its so gross!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, get yourself home hun

Kerry, I'd definitely ring them. is it the letter giving you your listed date?  mine came quite quickly.  ask them to check you are on the list and could they put into writing.  did you have to send an SAE?

everyone make sure that at least one other person has your email addy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I sent an SAE with it yes. Its been ages. I will try and ring them later and find out. I hope we have been [email protected]@dy listed or I'll   someone!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

definitely ring then hun, let me know xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Will do.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd ring Kerry - don't end up in the position like I was last week when I found out after SEVEN WEEKS (nearly  that our GP hasn't even sent off the referral letter!!    (have started my letter of complaint!)

Tracy - good to hear you're ok. And fingers crossed you get your bfp before starting on the IVF route - though 3 months waiting list sounds good - i've not been told how long the waiting list if for my neck of the county - just that i would have to be treated at Barts - if I ever get as far as getting the bloody referral - useless GP's

Sal/SArah/Sarah/Sal    too early in the morning to confuse me like that!! hope you feel better soon hon

Binty - howdy stranger - how have you been  - will im you my email. (sorry to hear witch arrived)


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Gosh youu lot are making up for lost time...lol

Me and Bubble are good thanks, getting very heavy now and found it very difficult to shave my legs they other day.  This cooler weather is fab and though I usually am a sun worshiper the shade is my bestfriend in the heat.

Sorry to all where the witch got you.  Shee is a cow

Sarah hun, big hugs to you.  My first angel would have been 1 on the 21st.  Its still hard.  

Lots of baby dust to you all.

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

are you girls still getting an email to your personal email to tell you you have a new pm on FF?  normally hotmail lets me know.  bit strange as i've had several messages this morning via pm but nothing on my hotmail x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm not getting emails from FF either Flower.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Neither am I


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

must be down then, thanks xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

B3ndy, how annoying your GP did not send off the letter!!  I wonder why you have to go to Barts when I will go to Holly House, surely Holly House would be nearer and I know they have a good success rate.  I am hoping my referal will go off when I see my consultant this week, she was waiting on soem blood tests which I had to have done on cd3 and I only got them done a couple of weeks ago as she gave me the form in May but then I fell pg.

Kerry, I would def give them a ring, it is better to be sure.  Let us know how you get on.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is still down, says on the Technical thread I think.

trying to ring them but DBB2 keeps walking in, he's a muppet!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I wish it were Holly House Tracy - or even the Isis - even if it is in North Essex I'd be prepared to drive to Colchester as that's where my current consultant, Mr Lower is based and i've built up a trust with him that I'd feel far more comfortable with than going to Barts which I'm sure is ok but all i read from people is that it's always too busy

kerry - why don't you pop out and call them on yer moby?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have decided to stay in work instead of going home sick. It is probably quieter here without dd!! I am going to dosome shopping for a new bikini now I am going away. and I can get a smaller one now

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Sal what an achievement getting a smaller bikini. what does dh think of the new you? xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right, phoned them. Got through to a snotty lady, who then turned really nice! She was all how did you get this number?" at first then was OK with me. She said my paperwork has been received but its not on the system at the moment, due to hols and things they have a back log. But it will have been date stamped when received and we'll be listed from that date. So they would have received it about 18th June so we've done 6 weeks of the 2.5 year wait! Wow!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God - sounds so far away Kerry - but bet it'll go quicker

Sal   you and your smaller bikinis! M&S have got some nice ones at the mo and Debenhams (which have a lot off them in the sales!)....i've been going a bit crazy ahead of my Africa extravaganza in Sept


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats good Kerry, at least they will back stamp it, ours was stamped about a month earlier than we received the confirmation so it sounds about right.  great stuff   we were listed in Jan, with a 3 year wait, so we'll be at the same point! xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy your a really bad influence. i had managed to stay away from the Debenhams sale up until now. I have just ordered 2 bikinis a pair of flip flops and 2 pairs of jeans. and dh has just phoned and said for me to meet him at the TC oin Friday after my exam and he will treat me. But he said he preferred me the way I was. But he loves me whatever i look like

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Sal - bless DH   Are you feeling any better?

I am just eating my lunch....

talking of waiting lists....as they are cutting funding for IVF in Glos they need to get me sorted ASAP!!!!  I am still hoping to avoid IVF and conceive naturally thou  

will do personals later...too busy eating!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just worked it out and I have had a 22 day cycle this month. Wierd or what!! 

I still feel pants and dd has her swimming lesson so I cant even go home and take it easy. I might go out on my bike later. Belive it or not the exercise helps with the af pains


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

you lovely ladies 

I have so missed FF and my buddies  (although I seem to have spent more money on ebay for some reason !!   )

Well, we had ET on Friday so now I'm in that dreaded 2ww and test day is 11 August...3 mths to the day since we got our ivf BFN and 3 days after me & Gareths 5 year anniversary (well we've been friends for about 14 or so years but only a couple for 5 !!)

Was a bit anxious about the thaw success rate but they thawed 2 of our 4 snowbabies and both survived 100% and one even gained an extra cell between thaw and transfer.  Got a little print of them in my womb - these little white flashes of life so got abit emotional & I just keep looking at that now, trying to visualize them getting comfy in their new home...

Been having acupuncture as well and had session couple hrs before and after ET with another booked for Friday...trying to stay positive and hope that since now taking prednisolone (along with the clexane etc) that it will give our embies a chance rather than being attacked by my NK cells.

Anyway, I'm off now for 2 weeks - was hoping for heatwave to continue but no such luck !!!

Hoping you're all doing well and sending everyone positive vibes  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha, sending you lots of positive vibes, I really hope this is the one for you         [br]: 1/08/06, 13:25just noticed girls that some of our signature bits at the bottom of our posts are out of date, mine has reverted to the old one so just going in to change it now, you might just want to check yours is right x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello   is it ok if I gatecrash and join you for a bit as Clomid girls seems to be having one of it's quiet spells


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its us oldies, we can't half waffle [br]: 1/08/06, 13:34Another BFP, Pocketmoney has posted on the clomid girls thread x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Minxy - fingers crossed - take it easy during your 2ww...everything is sounding positive so far.

talking of IVF - has anyone read the article in Ok magazine last week on Joanna Taylor the actress and her battle with infertility? ....it was very open and honest - made me  ...shes only JUST got her bfp after four goes at IVF  .....luckily she can afford to though she does acknowledge that.

blimey bfp for pocketmonkey - last i remembered she was late and dreading testing - wasn't that her first month on clomid?

22 day cycle does sound wierd Sal...is it getting more painful too?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Who else has had a bfp?

Hi B3ndy!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey Sailaice - howz you? bet you missed the  !!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Does that mean you think I am a chatty cathy B3ndy?     yea I did! I was doing better on my diet tho that pic of your cakes send my sweet tooth into overdrive


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know who you mean (joanna taylor) i think she is married to a footballer?  does it say why she had IVF, does she have endo or something?  Lovely news for her though bless.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good news for Pocketmonkey.

Flower..maybe we'll have treatment at the same time hun! How good would that be! 

Sarah....whats for lunch 

Sailaice...course you can gatecrash!

Minxy...oh hun was going to PM you this mornig to see how it went. All sounds good so hun. Keeping everything crossed for you  

B3ndy...didn't see the article would be interesting to know why she had IVF like flower said.

Sal....I'm   tonight again as well. Won't be able to move tomorrow!

Had a tiny bit of pinky spotting last night, but nothing again today. This cycle is   what with my mid cycle spotting and all. Don't know whats going on.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

God Kerry, at least with met and clomid your cycles are a bit more reliable. hope AF comes real soon so you can get on with treatment. I've just had some brown stuff on wiping, only a bit 

Must say, this month if you all remember i started clomid a day late (days 3-7) as my cycle is long - 32 days. Usually by CD3 my AF has nearly finished (unheard of before clomid - usually long and heavy) but this month because I started my clomid CD3 my AF lasted till about CD5. Makes you wonder if its cutting AF too short. Have to be careful what with endo and having it all sticking to the wrong places to start with xxx[br]: 1/08/06, 14:25I'm gutted about not being able to go gym, i think thats why my weight loss is sticking, but can't afford to rejoin at the moment. we've got a sit up thingy at home but its the 2ww so wont use that. Might see if dh fancies a walk maybe to get a bit of exercise xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry not been around much very busy at work

Minxy.. sending you loads of    that the ebbies will stick this time hun just take it easy and restup

Anyway best be off got to go for a meeting at a new building so won't get a chance to log back on chat tomorrow

Binty


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been trying walking! I quite like it plus I sleep better after a walk


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya Binty!!

flower - yeah she's married to Danny Murphy - she was 'unexplained' had 6 months on clomid, one course of IUI and then three of IVF and had a biochemical preg and her dh wanted her to give up but she then decided to give it one last go - after her first IVF they found she had high killer cells and gave her extra medication - it's a really touching article though - she talks about how she used to get upset even going to zoo and seeing pregnant giraffes.

flower - i found a really interesting piece last week about endo research and too much iron - i'll email it to you.....and as for the walking - my mum power walks for between and hour and a half hour once every day since she retired and has lost half a stone in 6 weeks - she swears by it.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I read Johanna Taylor's interview too.  She did a fab job of portraying the real heartache involved in ttc with IF, rather than other celebs who seem to portray a rosier view of it!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's why it made me   Bev - she summed up really well everything we go through and she was really humble to even talk about getting pregnant - she says that's why she enjoys everyday of her pregnancy coz she realises how lucky she is.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I like walking too, its great exercise! Get those trainers on Flower!  How weird with the brown stuff. What CD are you?

I feel really   this afternoon. Just can't be bothered. DBB just cam ein and I gave her a right evil!   Justw ant to be at home with DH and Maxi! 

Oh, garden update! grass is all laid and must the greenest grass in Cheshire (everyone else's has died!) Patio moved, and hlaf the fence is done! Waiting for a skip to removed all teh rubbish then can finish fence and lay other patio! Not long now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww thats so sweet about Joanna taylor, nice to hear of a celeb telling the true side of IF instead of posting a rosy pic like you say.  Is it the OK mag with Ashley Cole's wedding?  I keep meaning to buy a copy.

Kerry - CD22 (of 32)


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes Flower she is in that issue.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks hun.

I was so close to emailing Closer magazine last week to their letter page. There was an interview with some 15/16 year olds who were getting themselves pregnant (easily) just so they could have a council house and benefits to get away from home. One girl just had one baby and said she was working on the next as it meant more benefits. I could have thew the mag out of the window grrrrr[br]: 1/08/06, 14:45oh great, Kerry Katona is expecting again! hasnt she just split up from her fiance. give me strength


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I read about Kerry Katona last week, I can't believe she is pregnant again....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry if anyone actually likes her - but i can't help but see her as a right scrubber - those poor kids

i saw a girl in town y'day who couldn't have been older than 16/17 wheeling a DOUBLE buggy with newborn girls in!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  .....she was a real Vicki Pollard look alike!

Kerry - garden's sounding fab! i've got tomorrow and Thurs off work - coz working Sat and Sun - so am going to set onto mine


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is anyone having trouble with hotmail?  i've had no messages today which is very strange (i'm on tons of mailing lists) so i tried mailing myself from work and still nothing has come through?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't get me started on teenage mums, or those who do it on purpose. I'll only rant for Britain!!

Flower...checked my hotmail first thing and it was fine, but not since. Will log on and see.

Think   is here! Just promised DH a night of passion too! Oops!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

the girlies who i pm'd this am with my email have any of you received an email from me? I sent you all one this morning so i could save you to my address book, i sent them to your personal not work emails. i think its been tampered with maybe.[br]: 1/08/06, 15:19I've tried clicking "help" on hotmail and it says cannot find page, so i've clicked on a few different things and given them my work email and asked them to check it. i've sent emails to and from it to work and to girls in work and still nothing. I've deleted everything just in case.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - I did hun. XXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'll check now - i don't use hotmail but gmail - if you're havnig probs let me know and I'll send you a gmail invite - it's free and like hotmail you can log onto it anywhere - it's v good.

just been re-living my school days and talking the Kids from Fame - can't believe it was TWENTY FIVE YEARS AGO!! does anyone else remember their TV series or am I the only old fart here!?; D....i'm going to dig out the album tonight - sing along to 'Starmaker' and ' Hi-Fidelity!' - god showing my age!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower I got it and have just replied to see if it comes thru hun.

B3ndy...I remember it, I was obsessed with it! I used to do dance but gave up at 16 to persue...boys! I wish I had carried on!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry just got it, have you just sent it?  thanks hun.  my email i sent from work about 2 hours ago has just come, maybe there is a delay somewhere. as long as nobody has hacked in i dont care ha ha!!

going soon girlies, lovely to be back with you xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i got yours too flower - and have forwarded you that endo mini-article.

have a good night!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Flower  

I want to go now.   Its so windy and wet here like winter!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

err - sounds horrid - it's windy here but still sunny and warm....hope it doesn't rain tomorrow - got lots of gardening to do.......have you let your dh know he can rest easy tonight?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news about Joanna Taylor - I wonder what meds she was on for her NK cells as thats what I've got added in this time cos mine were raised between testing 6mths apart and were borderline so consultant was concerned about them.  I'm gonna see if newsagent has that copy of OK mag still...was it last weeks   Is there an online site for it do you know as would like to read about it.

Joanna Taylor used to be in Hollyoaks didn't she


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes she did hun, as Geri.

Its miserable here    Have texted Dh, no reply so he's probably not impressed!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

thats it - couldn't remember her name !!!  

Well I can see blue sky here in London...in between the huge white clouds (at least they're not grey like earlier !!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sunny here too  

sorry haven't been around much this afternoon - am off in a bit for acupuncture.

catch you tomorrow!XXXXX

love you all and glad FF is back on-line!

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

happy chilling Sarah !! xxxx

Minxy - the article wasn't last week but the week before - the Ashley Cole wedding part one mag - dunno if you can read it online - i've finished with it though and can always post a copy to you if you're interested. can't remember if she names the drug she was given for the killer cells - all I know is that she says they didn't even find out she had them until after the first failed IVF - she was treated at ARGC i believe.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Off now, see ya's later's


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

See ya hon

have a good night!  

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Chicks

Sorry for disappearing so quickly yesterday but I felt that rotten I just went home. But feeling a little better today.

B3ndy  AF is getting alot more painful and heavier. And I am not impressed with the 22 day cycle!!

But I am seeing my new cons on 22nd August so I will mention it then.

How are we all today When is the heatwave coming back?

Minxy  Your test day is my 30th Birthday!!! Good luck hun

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
thanks for the test messages to my hotmail girls, I got onto hotmail and apparently there was some server problem or something  but its working now 

Its like Winter here, dark and rainy.  why cant we just have a happy medium in between dry and the heatwave, so its nice and sunny but not too hot to do anything!!!

B3ndy, thanks for the endo article chick 

Sal, do you think your new cycle etc could be anything to do with the weight you have lost?  like its kick started things more?  Just a possibility.

I had a look on OK online yesterday Natasha, I think its only the american one you can get.  Try your local garage or shop as they tend to be behind the bigger shops.  I wanted to get that copy as wanted a nosey at ashley coles wedding. will check if i can get it tonight.

I'm going to have a chat with dh about coming off my meds for a bit, particularly the Met, I'm just sick and tired of feeling ill.  maybe i should come off them until they shift this cyst.  last night from 7.30 till 9 i was on the loo with cramps etc and felt rough for most of the night. I'd only take one Met yesterday at lunchtime.  It drags you down sometimes.  dh has an interview today and should find out about another job so fingers crossed girls   xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower fingers crossed for your dh. You might feel better coming off the meds. I know I do.

B3ndy  Hows your Dad? I was thinking about him ths morning. I remember when they told me I woul dhave to inject 4 times a day. My Dad burst into tears. he thought it was all his fault because it is suppose to be hereditory. But it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be. The only thing was I was 26 weeks pg and wanted to eat everything in sight especially chunky kit kats(no change there then!!)

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm chunky kitkats


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Not a good start if we are already talking chocolate! Very tired today, went to Body Combat. Can hardly move today!   I suppose it'll be worth it in the longterm, yeah right!

Flower....sorry your not feeling great hun. It is hard trying to get back on Met, and I must admit I'm not looking forward to it. Have you finished Clomid now?   to DH for his interview.

Sal....Mmmmm...chunky kitkats are the best! How are you feeling today?

DBB should be going out so I'll pop back when she does.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Kerry,
nope still on clomid, got 3 cycles left when AF arrives next week.  I dont actually think its the clomid s/e that are causing the trouble, i've been able to put up with them all this time.  I put up with Met initially, but I think the added problems with this cyst etc and painful AF's in addition are just getting too much. I did wonder whether I should stop Clomid too until I see consultant in Sept, as if he is going to do a lap, I could probably take them after it xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

feck feck feck just typed a long message and tried tom post and an error message came up!!!!!!!

Sorry can't re-post  ALL my personals but I am feeling much better today!!!  had acupuncture and the acupuncturist says she feels DH and I CAN conceive naturally and DH is booked in for acupuncture to help his swimmers  !

B3ndy - had loads of needles last night   and moxa too.

Minxy - good luck sending     for the 11th! Its Sal's birthday so must be a good sign!!!!

Flower -  for DH
Sal - Flower could be right - weight loss has got things moving!!!!  

BTW thanks for the   yesterday...who sent them so I can send some back?  

 Kerry, Binty et al!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - glad you feeling more  and great news about dh having acupuncture. Good luck with it, you show that doctor they have no idea what they are talking about!!! xxxx[br]: 2/08/06, 09:32Just had a nosey on some of the other boards, i can't believe how many posts have been lost. It jumps from yesterday to June some of them. all those posts that have been lost what a shame


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

it's quite dull here in the sunny South today - but no rain yet - thank God - just about to go and tackle some gardening...got a mate visiting from Australia tomorrow and got the garden and house to clean....oh and paint our bath...all before tomorrow!!  so may only pop on here now and again today

Sal - thanks for asking about my Dad - he started his met on Monday - took one tab and then for some daft reason went up to 2 straight away y'day!!  needless to say he got a dose of the met  !! silly thing! he's got to go and see the diabetic nurse next week and i think he's got lots of questions for her. interesting you say it's hereditary - coz we've got no history in our family. Is your dad type 1 though?

flower - hon - I can totally empathise with you about considering stopping meds for a while...its exactly the point I came to last week on Met. I was fed up feeling sick all the time and watching for cramping if I ate out....and I can honestly say since I've come off them I've felt so much better. I've not lost any weight or put on and haven't been v.good eating wise - but I can already get a couple of pairs of trousers on that I couldn't before coz of Met bloating. And i feel like I've got much more energy...(ironically my dad feels like he's got more energy on the met - but then he had v.high blood sugars - with a reading of 23 when it should be around 5  )

Sarah - glad you're feeling better hon and that you've got dh in for some acupuncture. Did you manage to get in on a Sat then? I had a point in between my eyes on Mon - to help me get rid of my anger apparantly!! (after my huge   with dh at the weekend!)

Kerry - get you - shall we start calling you Arnie soon?!! have you ever done body combat before? i've always fancied doing kickboxing but can never get classes that suit my shift times.

Well I'm off today (and off again tomorrow!!  then it's only 2 more weeks at work and I'm off for two weeks...back for 3 days and then off for a WHOLE MONTH!! can you tell I'm   about this!!!!!!

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Lovelys

Flower.. sending your dh  for interview
Sal.. hope you are feeling better today
Sarah... glad you are feeling  
Kerry.. Sounds like your garden is coming on a treat don't forget to take some snaps so we can all see the end result.
 anyone else I've missed

Well it's nice and sunny in London today but looks like it could be cloudy later 

Just sent my cheque off for my college course which starts on 1st Sept - I must be   studying at 32 and still working I'll end up with no time for myself and dh.  Decided that I'm going to book a holiday for over the New Year to give dh something to look forward to as he's really down at the mo as he's only got 6 weeks left to find a job otherwise he'll be made redundant 

Well best get some work done chat later

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...that might be a good idea, stopping everything until after your next appt. Would that mean AF would be horrid in the meantime though? Don't want you suffering any more and in pain  .

Sarah...glad your feeling better honey. I'm sure the acupuncture will help DH too.  

Sal....go home if your not well hun, not worth battling through.  

B3ndy...your gonna be a busy bee then hun! Glad the weather has stayed nice for you though, its   here! Like winter!

Binty....what course are you doing hun? I haven't finished my interior design one yet, must get round to it soon! Only been doing it 3 years!  

DBB out now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty, good luck to your dh too,    I can totally sympathise.  It certainly makes you think when you have a redundancy situation. I certainly wont be as easy spending money as I have been. i can understand how he is feeling a bit down, my dh is getting worse by the day   

B3ndy, thats what I'm like.   Its ruling my life, like if we get invited for a meal say a curry I'm thinking oh god i'll have to miss my met etc etc. But then again this cyst does that too as I never know when an attack is gonna strike and when it does its quick and sudden, makes me wary of going too far from home.  I suppose having the two worries together tho isnt a good combination 

Kerry, thats my only worry, if it will make AF worse if I stop them.  but AF is getting worse now anyway, more painful etc, probably due to the cyst. its a no win situation!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  My Dad has type 2. He got frozen on Saddleworth Moors about 22 years ago and the docs said the shock to his system made his pancreas pack in. He was on meds for a few years then just diet and now he is back on meds. I was on insulin. But my Aunt and my Nanna had it to. So our family is rife with it.

Flower/Binty ihope your dh's get sorted soon. I remember when there was redundancies at dh's work it was so stressful

Kerry    Are we gonna see you on one of those American tv shows wit the women with no tits and massive muscles!!

Sarah  My little name sake glad your feeling better. Still wearing flip flops??

Sal x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning ladies, how are we all?

The weather is so up and down.  Its like October here.  Nice and cool but not liking the grey skies.

Kim xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Me niether I want  the sun back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Kim 

when it was boiling everyone wanted cooler now everyone wants the warmth.  Us English eh!!!  I'd like sun and warm but not in the 90's like its been.  apparently august is gonna be baking, with temperatures over 100.  the weekend was gonna be nice up north isnt it sal, kerry?


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I just want to see blue instead of grey


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Girls, think we all need some cheering up.....

              

so there you go.....I wish my tummy muscles didn't hurt so much!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun xxx

Blue skies would be great! I've noticed the nights are drawing in too, dark at 9.30pm.  soon be xmas!!!! (speaking of which, we've booked our works xmas do!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

kerry   try not to sneeze thats the killer

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just realised that the post giving Babywhisper our love and thoughts has gone during the FF problems. do you think we should restart one and post again? x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...don't even joke about it!  

Flower...yeah we could do.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ooooooo Christmas I cant wait. And Just before Christmas I have my Week in Egypt courtesy of DH yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies, just a quicky.

Some excellent news on the bun in the oven thread from baby whisper!!  Thought you may like to have a little look:

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh thanks Bev, will have a look.

Just been in a meeting about this new NHS computer system that being implemented in the whole country.  Give me strength!!  Our unit goes live from Monday so its gonna be chaos!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What wonderful news from Babywisper! So happy for her. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62419.0.html


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

OMg    that is amazing about baby whisper. 

sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dh just rang, been for his interview, he reckons he will be called back for a 2nd one, they seem keen.  Its difficult because its a strange one, ie he is used to doing 8-5 plus the odd late night or sat am if he wanted to just off his own back to get stuff done (joy of being a manager i guess) but this one you are expected to do some weekends, and they only get Xmas day off at christmas, and work most bank hols. God.  he has a few other possibilities so i think he will go for the 2nd one then see if it gets offered and then see if any of the others are any better. its money i guess but he'll hate it.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  Even if he takes it until he finds something else. At least it would take the pressure off. I have everything crossed for him hun

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, this is it, even if he just thinks of it as a stop gap and get some money coming in.  I think he thinks that all the recruitment agencies that are actively looking for work for him wont be as helpful if he is in work, particularly the one who has found him this particular one as they wont want him to take it then clear off to something else.  i think by the time the 2nd interview comes round and IF he gets offered it, he will know if anything else is in the pipeline which will help him make his mind up. grrrrrr


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am sure it will all work out. The perfect job is out there waiting for him.

Right peeps I am off. I have to take my Mum to see my Great Aunt in a nursing home. A long story but very sad.Not looking forward to that but she will be 93 next week so we have to show our face

Have alovely afternoon ladies and catch you all tomorrow

2 more days until weekend and OMG 1 more day until my exam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal.  whens your exam friday?


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Can't wait for Christmas.  Love it.  

Its my Grandma's 90th Birthday in September, Any ideas? She has slight dementia, but she will still want a decent present.

HELP!!!!! 

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower..sounds promising hun. Like Sal says could be a good stop gap. Keeping fingers and toes crossed.

Sal...bye hun, hope your visit is ok.

Kim...Hmmmm does she live at home? What about something for the garden? Bit stuck, but will have a think!

Well considering its her birthday my mum is having a bad day. She bumped their new car yesterday, cracked the back light. Her friends have made her arrange her birthday day out! And then to top it off she dropped her beautiful gold necklace that cost her a fortune down the loo and flushed it before she realised what had happened! Feel awful for her! Bought her flower, chocs and champers to have night with dinner - fajitas!! 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Kerry your poor mum bless her heart.  Mmmm champers, hope you have a lovely evening xx

Kim, does she live at home and what does she like, alcohol? food? reading?  TV?  just to give us an idea and i'll try and think of something!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

She lives at home with my grandad (who is a grans 92) and my aunty  live at home with them. She dosn't drink, easts very little now!!!!!  With her dementia she doesn't remember much.  Asked my mum how me and my sister weree gettin on at school the other day, i'm 28 my sister is 33!!!!!  But she has mentioned her 90th almost everyother day!

Was easy for my Nan's 80th last year we bought her a foot square of land in Scotland which made her a lady...lol she was over the moon.

Your poor mum, its awful when days end up like that.

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I want to be a Lady!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no chance for me being a lady [br]: 2/08/06, 15:00Kim, does she like pampering stuff you know like for the bath or a foot spa or anything or is that too much hassle for her. What about a nice photo album with lots of old photos of her and her family growing up like a family tree with little captions etc, would take a bit of effort but nice for her to see, especially if she is forgetful.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

my nan thinks she looks like the queen so to have the title "Lady" means she thinks she is one step closer.....lol.  

It only about £30 to do it.  You can both be ladies and go as far as changing your driving licence and passport to.  My nan hasn't gone this far (or at least I don't think she has).

The photo albumn sound like a good idea.  I know my mum has loads of pictures, I think you can actually get them made into a book.  Might have a look on the internet.  Thank you.

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh might have to look into that! How hilarious would that be "Lady Kerry" He he he  

Album/book sounds really good hun.

Where's Sarah today??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, just seen on the 2ww thread that your AF has disappeared again, what a pain x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, but she's back again now! And don't I know! Feel miserable! I hope all my cravings go now, and I lose some bloat! Just hoping she's here properly, I need to go for bloods between CD2-5 then start tabs again.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry xxx [br]: 2/08/06, 15:37going soon girls to weight in  yikes!!!

 see you tomorrow, hope B3ndy you have all your chores done! xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye hun, and good luck!  

Guess its just me now then!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

bye Flowerpot


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Logging off now  

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have missed you all


Catch you tomorrow chicks

Sal xx


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Minxy - I was told by Bev that you had been asking what treatment I had for my NK's so thought I'd pop on here to answer your question.  I had IVIG and quite a high dose of it and was also on dextamethasone(think thats how its spelt...can't remember).  I changed to prednisalone when I fell pregnant but carried on having IVIG at regular intervals until I was 20 weeks but think I was quite an extreme case.  I also have been on Clexane since during tx until last weekend when I was finally allowed to stop.  I loved that day as those really stung!!! 
I hope this has helped but feel free to ask any more questions and I wish you and all the clomid ckicks lots of luck
Love Joanna x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Only JUST finished my chores chicks (bar the cleaning) so it's up at 6am to get the house ship shape before my friend arrives.

Got a call earlier from a colleage of mine - looks like I picked a good day to be off work - there was a fire overnight which knocked out the studios, computers, telephones so they had to travel 30 miles away to another station!! Thank God I'm off tomorrow too!!

Flower - hope your dh got some good news today.

Sal - how did your visit go?

Kerry - sorry to hear your mum was having such a poo b'day - I hope it got better as the day wore on!

Sarah - hope you're ok hon.

Binty - any more news about your work moving?


hopefully by the time you all log on in the am I'll be sitting down for a well earned rest! 


nite nite

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Well I am feeling absolutely pants this morning. I really dont know what is wrong with me. This AF has been the worst I have ever had since I was about 12. I had to get up at 4am ti smorning to change all the sheets if you get my drift(sorry tmi).
So I might not be around much today. I am gonna concentrate on revising for my exam tomorrow but I know that wont last.

Sorry for the me me me post. I will pop back on when my cloud lifts

Kerry  Hope your mum had a better afternoon

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwww Sal   sorry you're having a rough time hun. I hate AF with a passion so you have my sympathy. I hope it eases off for you really soon xxx

B3ndy - you done that cleaning yet!!   is your friend coming to stay?

Kerry - how did mums birthday tea go?

 everyone else

I'm getting really worried about dh he is so down, I'm staying strong for him and trying to keep him positive but its hard xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  I am thinking of you both. I know what it is like when you start worrying about money it gets you all down. 

sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks chick xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

He will get a job soon. Anyone would be mad not to employ him. If you picked him then he must be a wonderful person


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Sal, I could cry. what a lovely thing to say        He is a wonderful person, he's my best friend and I hate to see him sad  

Thank you xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

if i had a job I would give him one. 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well I was already feeling   but you lovely words Sal have made me  !! 

Think we're having one of those difficult spells again girls! Flower....I know it must be hard for you both, and I'm sure everything will turn out fine. When we have a rough patch I keep telling myself it's just a phase and it will pass.  

Sal...oh hun, I really feel for you with AF. Its so horrid. She hit me with a vengeance too. Good luck with your revision, you'll be fine.

B3ndy...well done getting all your chores done hun. When does your friend come?

Sarah....I know you couldn't get on here yesterday afternoon, are you back now??

Bev, Kim, Minxy....hope your all ok lovelies.

Been for BT this morning. Rang Dr's but my GP is off today (the PG one) so will have to go get Clomid tomorrow and start CD3 instead. That's fine though. Might start met today though! WOO HOO. Birthday tea was lovely, great chicken fajitas, nachos and home made chocolate birthday cake! She loved it.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning

Mad busy today so just a quick hello and  to all feeling   haven't had chance to read any posts so hope you are all OK  

Love you lots!

PS Why wasn't I busy when FF was down


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck with the pills Kerry xxx[br]: 3/08/06, 09:43hi Sarah, I was the same, was bored when FF was down in work and that never happens!! xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks honey.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry Kerry I didnt mean to make you cry. I get all emotional when I feel this poop.

Anyway I am on a mission to cheer up

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

there you go Sal - did that make you feel better?!

and one for you Flower   and Kerry   and Sarah!! 

well - I got up at quarter past six and set to cleaning this ming fest - and finished at 10....just as I got out of the shower (as friend meant to be arriving at 11) she rang to say her plane had been delayed and wouldnt be arriving til 1230 ...so I've got loads of time to    

Flower - how about taking your dh for a surprise homemade picnic or sommit this weekend - to cheer him up? it's hard  - as I told you before my dad was out of work for 7 years and there were some really tough times - but he DID get a job even after 7 yrs and at the age of 54....your dh is obviously much younger and so all the odds are with him - hang in there hon!

Sal - sounds like you're having a   nightmare- is it worth going back to your docs and speaking to him about the change....nobody should have to get up at 4am to sort themselves out like that - it might need checking out?

Kerry - glad your mum enjoyed her b'day after such a poo start - bet the homemade cake was yummy!

Sarah - sorry to hear you're so busy - what a bummer - just remind them you need time to   with your clomid chicks.

oh - btw - has anyone seen the post to Minxy on here from Joanna.....?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya B3ndy  you can come round and do my cleaning if you like.

And I am gonna ask the cons when I see him in 2 weeks about the change.

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

....it's most people's idea of hell - but I do actually quite like a good old cleaning fest - then I'll give it 5 mins after dh gets in before it all goes (.)(.) up  
good idea to speak to consultant - it's your new one isn't it?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy, thanks hun.   I think we will do something at weekend but not sure what.  its also hard because were trying to not spend money. my mum and dad have offered to take us for a meal on sunday but dh thinks that although thats really lovely of them he feels he has to buy drinks or something as he wouldnt feel right otherwise.   See how the next couple of days pan out anyway xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

a picnic would be cheap - and you know what the open air does to men!! bring a rug with you!!  

i was going to say - the post from Joanna - it's  only from the very person we were talking about in the article - little did we know she's an FF member! I even sent her a PM telling her how much I admired her  bravery doing the article ...didn't get a reply though! - hope she doesn't think I'm a stalker!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Is it really?? Wow!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The cons I am seeing is the original one from about 3 years ago when we started ttc again. Then I got refered to another hospital when I lost the first bean as I wasnt happy. Well after st marys ****** me off I am going back to Trafford General. My gp thinks it is wortha a shot.

Fancy that Joanna being one of us!!! Just shows you


Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

goodness me, well thats nice that she is an FF member.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

were you not happy with the consultant (ie the one you're going to see again now?) or was it more the dept?..must be difficult for you to go back there.

I'm so glad I didn't say anything nasty about hollyoaks!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

no the cons is really nice but the emergency dept wouldnt let me choose how I wanted my m/c managed. I wanted it done surgically and they wanted nature to take it's course. And at the end of the day Trafford General gave me my beautiful daughter so I am not that bothered.

Sorry for being my usual thick self but what was it this Joanna was again??

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal she was Geri in Hollyoaks.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

which one was that. I do watch it but I am hopeless with names

SAl x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

the one on Channel 4 - with lots of glam young things in short skirts and high heels - its set in Chester.

Bev - do you know her then?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

SHe left a few years ago so not  a current character.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think I remember her now. Did she play a bit of a stroppy madam??

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

your thinking of Davina somebody or other i think?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Dp you mena Davinia Taylor Flower - she's all in with the Sadie Frost/Kate Moss crowd now.

Geri was a sort of blonde vixen type...knew how to stand up for herself - Joanna was also in Mersey Beat as a young copper


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I only "know" her from Bun in the Oven.  I only realised it was her from her OK interview and pm'd her on the off chance... I was just saying to Kerry who knows who you might be speaking too, we are all anonymous to a certain extent


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

True Bev....my acupuncturist reckons most docs read this site!!   - glad I'm not with my first one anymore after the review I gave him on here! [br]: 3/08/06, 12:07Reet chicks

my friend will be here any minute - just going to do my last minute checks (make sure the loo's gleaming etc!!  and dh's dirty kecks are where they should be and not hidden under any pillows  )

She's on a flying visit - so will try and log on laters .....before you all go for the day.

Sal -  now if I miss you - hope you're feeling better soon - and happy revising!!  for your exam tomorrow!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know I have missed you B3ndy but happy kecks hunting and thanks for the good luck. I must admit I am not looking forward to it

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Just another flying visit........   am feeling really stressed out today with work stuff!  I think I am gonna ov soon (don't know what CD I am as not really counting this month but I have sort boobs ov pain and EWCM )  Gonna have BMS tomorrow before I go away to devon I know we said we wouldn't bother this month but I can't help it   anyway it won't be BMS it will be 'proper sex!!!)

Last night Freddie and milton decided they could escape into the wild so are now out and about hunting birds and mice with brother bow (sounds like a monk doesn't he!!!  )

Catch you later sorry for my inane waffle!!!

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry not around much, not very   today. Am here though, and thinking of you all. Might go home soon.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think ew all need some             

and some                         


And what the hell it isnt long until      

Love Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

BYE GIRLS


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just got out the office for half an hour to eat lunch, needed a break from the desk.

B3ndy, have fun!  at the knix ha ha!

Kerry, you alright my sweet 

Sal, best of luck tomorrow, you off line tomorrow then?

Sarah, how long you away for?

Ah yeah davina taylor thats right, i know who you mean know. Like bev says just goes to show eh we could be mixing with anyone. thats whats good tho, we all go through it no matter who we are xxx[br]: 3/08/06, 12:56kerry - are you ok? you feeling poorly? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Bye Kerry hunXXXXX

Flower - I am away from Saturday until Wednesday!!!!

Sal - CHristmas!!!!!  I am not sure how I will feel this year as last year I was m/c......sorry don't mean to sound miserable!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah 

Is kerry ok?  how come she has gone home, i'm worried


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't know hun I haven't been on much today but looks like she is a bit   must be bad for her to go home....bless her.  I haven't been a very good friend to any of you recently and have been selfish and thinking of myself.

Sorry   I love you all.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry has gone home, she is very   today.  I told her to go home, take tomorrow off too and have a relaxing weekend at home with DH and she'll feel much  ......  Nurse Taylor had spoken  !!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good for you Nurse Taylor!!  poor lamb 

Sarah, you are great friend, dont say otherwise xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks flower   Any news on job front for your DH ?

I feel soooo tired today was up at 6am to get to work for 7.30am!!!!  Could not sleep either last night cos I was worrying about the scarey grey cat beating bowie up whilst he was out!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah  
nothing really yet, everyone has just really pi$$ed him about its so infuriating.  people say they will get back to him (mainly recruitment agencies as a lot of his type of jobs are done through agencies as the companies dont want the hastle) or people who he has been into see for interview and the job is basically his but then they say, we just need to get the final stamp from the MD or whatever, but it never happens!    I swear last night I think he was close to throwing his mobile and laptop out of the window! I quickly went to Bargain Booze  and bought red wine and brandy and made him turn it off and relax.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww you are a good wife hun    I know what you mean about agencies DH has the same problem he is so   with them.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its very annoying. Going to go soon hun, got tummy ache again. wouldnt mind not had a Met since Tuesday lunchtime grrrrr. are you actually here tomorrow before you go away[br]: 3/08/06, 15:35which day is Sals birthday, is it next friday 11th?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep my birthday is 11th and oh my god I am gonna be 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh the 11th - has she got any thing planned do you know?

I am off in a bit too........BYE! XXXXX Catch you tomorrow!

SarahXXXX 

[br]: 3/08/06, 15:51oops you are lurking!  best not talk about you now!!!!! You old fart you!!!!!
TTFN

XXXX


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

less of the fart madam Flower is the one with Met bum lol

sal x[br]: 3/08/06, 16:00Bye bye Sarah have a nice evening

I hope Kerry is ok

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you still around Sal?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning


Thank crunchie its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have my exam at 1.55pm and it should be finished by 2.30pm and then dh is gonna take me out to celebrate. I wish I had his cofidence. but hey they cant shoot me if I fail.

How are we all today??

Kerry  Hun are you ok?? 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 
Friday at last


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya flower  I think we posted at the same time. How is Dh this morning??

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok at the moment, he has an interview this morning at yet another agency and then said he's going home to check his emails then from lunchtime forgetting about it and going golf with his friend and dad (they are treating him, bless them) so I told him to relax and enjoy it.  not sure he will though.  He made up with his mate last night that he hasnt spoken to for about 3 months so he has his buddy back to talk to.  He counted up last night, 35 jobs he has applied for that he hasnt had a rejection for yet, trouble with these agencies is tho is that the majority are so rubbish and never keep him updated.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Agencies are crap aren't they!  I only ever found I got anywhere if I chased and chased them!!!

Hope he gets something soon.

Bev xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Bev

How is the big big bump this morning?? A little cooler for you.

Flower  Bev is right. Chase the pants off them. They will get so sick of him pestering him they will sort him a job just to get rid of him

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yep Bev, thats what he is like, ringing them all the time. he says he feels a nuisance but otherwise he'd never get anything done! its so frustrating because you cant apply for the jobs direct it has to go through them so if they dont put you in for it in time you have had it.[br]: 4/08/06, 08:55Sal, what time is your exam?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

1.55pm exam time but I will be leaving at 1.30pm as normal. We get 15 mins prep time before hand. I feel sick justthinking about it. I hate exams and go to pieces


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you'll be just fine hun, you can only do your best x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

where is everyone??

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Bump is fine Sal thanks for asking, giving me severe backache.  I am currently looking at my work calendar trying to schedule a day off a week for the next 7.  i can't carry on with 5 days a week.  I'm not sure if it will help having the extra day but its got to be worth a try.

Good luck for your exam.  How lovely for DH to take you out afterward....  

Bev xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bev  The midwife gave me an exercise called the angry cat for my back. Basically you get on all fours and arch your back upwards and then right down. It does help as it stretches the spine. You look a dick but it helps

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Is that what you are working Bev, 7 more weeks to go?

I hope Kerry is ok x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have sent her an email but havent heard anything yet. But outlook is playing silly beggars


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my FF connection is poor this morning, being slow and keeps chucking me out, if i disappear thats why!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Sorry for my disappearance yesterday. Just didn't wan to be here, had cramps and aches from gym and a headache. Slept for about an hour when I got home, and still feel tired today. Thank you for all your thoughts, your such lovely ladies I couldn't ask for better ff's!  

So glad its Friday....out tonight with friends for dinner in Alderley Edge, another reason I wanted to feel better today. Our skip arrived last night so we will be shifting rubble form the garden and then we can lay the other patio and finish the fence. All done then. I can get plants and its finished. I want it done for the 18th as we have organised a "Safari Supper" with friends around the village, we start with cocktails at one house, starter at ours, main at another and dessert and coffee at the last one, all within walking distance. Should be good!

Sal......  for your exam honey, you'll be fine. And enjoy your treat afterwards too.

Flower....Sorry DH is getting really down. It is hard, I went thru the same thing 3 years ago. I applied for so many jobs and was gutted when I heard nothing. I'm sure something will come his way and be perfect. Try not to worry hun.

Sarah....Nasty gray cat, hope eh stays away from Bowie, you'll have to rain Milton 7 Freddie to be his bodyguards!  

Bev...thanks for sending me home Nurse Taylor! Worked a treat!   Hope your back isn't too bad today hun.

B3ndy...thanks for your text hun, your a sweetie. Hope you had a nice day with your friend.

I can't get into my message box this morning and it says I have one new one. Anyone got the same problem?

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Sal, i'll give that a go tonight!  Talking of dicks   did anyone see that documentary last night called My Penis and I (BBC3), I couldn't switch over.  Complete ****e but quite amusing in places!!

Kerry lovely to have you back babe.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, nice to see you, glad your ok my lovely. the message is from me yesterday, nothing important. I can get in my messages ok but everytime i try and see the board my screen goes blank, hope its not gonna crash again!!! xxx[br]: 4/08/06, 09:38i didnt see it but dh was flicking through the tv guide and burst out laughing, he pressed information to see what its all about  but we didnt watch it[br]: 4/08/06, 09:39Had a chat with dh last night about coming off my tablets, its all getting me down. I'm just gonna stay off the Met for a little while and see how I go, i wouldnt need to take clomid till next weekend anyway when AF comes. I could cope with Met before but think the added worry of dh (making my tummy upset), this cyst, endo being back and painful AF its all getting on top of me x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Flower if you struggling hun, come off for a while.  You can always go back on them in the future when your life is a little more settled.  There is no medical research back up the use of Clomid consequetively anyway... give it a rest at least you and DH can have some "fun" sex whilst your taking a break, you never know what might happen    

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds good to me Bev!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have felt much better since going natural You just never know Flower

Kerry    Good to have you back hun

Bev   THe only thing with the angry cat is you have to get dh to do it with you. My midwife said that you had to do it together then you dont feel quite so stupid

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower I agree, take a break until your feeling better and can concentrate on it. Take some time for you and DH.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![br]: 4/08/06, 10:04OMG!!!!!! they have just rung and someone has dropped out so my exam has been brought forward to 1325pm


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too, should have stayed in bed today! Looking forward to going out tonight, although the usual "what to wear" trauma will ensue! I think I'm sorted, but just feel so fat in everything! Bought some lovely black linen trews from Limited collection the other day but had to get an 18 and I feel huge in them! They are nice though.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I've done it, i've admitted partial defeat i've taken Monday's off work from 14/08 til my maternity leave starts!  Can't manage 5 days anymore, god I sound like a right wimp!

Sal - blimey thats a bugger, just when you thought you had a few more minutes preparation time.

Kerry - we've all seen your pictures, you'd look great in a black sack so don't give me that I don't know what to wear talk...  .... and your far from huge!  Safari Supper sounds like great fun, never heard of that before...

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Sal....you'll be fine, and more time then afterwards to enjoy yourself with DH!

Bev....  thanks hun. Well done shortening your week! It'll do you good and you can have a nice lie in on a Monday!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree with Bev. Kerry your stunning and dont ever forget it. I would love to get into a pair of size 18 pants.But I am getting there

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw bless, thank you Sal! I'm sure after your 3st loss you look even more lovely than before!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

creep


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree, Kerry, you look gorgeous in anything I'm sure, I've seen the pictures x

Bev, great news hun, my friend who is due end of sept finishes work in 2½ weeks, she has had enough now finding it too hard


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....  

I wish I could finish work! FOREVER!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I just feel such a failure, I thought "oh I do an easy sit down job, I can cope working up until 6 days before", now I can't


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Sorry no time for personals v.busy at the mo hope you are all ok will try to chat later.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Your not a failure hun, you are a pregnant woman and sitting down job or not i'm its still hard work.  my friend does a sit down job, but she is leaving a month before, i think she is using some holidays 1st then starting her mat leave straight after


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Listen Mrs Taylor, you are by no means a failure! You have to do what is best for you, and if thats taking a day off a week then DO IT! Got it??!!!!

Binty..sorry your so busy hun. Hope your ok.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bev  A lot of it is in the mind. You get your head round having 6 months off then slowly you dont feel like doing anything. I was the same. You do whatever feels right for you

Not long now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, what time you leaving


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am gonna put my cd rom on now and do some revising. Then I am off at about 1 o'clock. I go to pieces with exams and I feel sick just thinking about it

SAl x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal..you'll be fine hun, deep breath's!

This'll cheer you up...DH just rang to say he's got a speeding ticket, and said it was for the 29th July...I was driving his car then, it was me! 42mph in a 30mph zone! Oops!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Naughty girl. I hope he pays it for you. I have to be really careful as I am always driving my dads car and I have a lead foot. If he got a ticket he would kill me

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He thought the 29th was last friday and was getting worried as he already has 6 points and has to drive for work. Then I said the 29th was Saturday and he sighed with relief!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh heck Kerry!   I dont know how i have never got done for speeding, i cant drive slow anywhere

Sal, best of luck xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes Mrs Bath!!!

Kerry you naughty girl!!

Sal - good luck hun...


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks 

Sal - fingers crossed for your exam hon!! you'll be reet hon   

Kerry - hope you had a good soak last night and feeling better today - tonight sounds like it's going to be fun! will that be your first 3 points? I had 6 up until last year - one for a 40 in a 30 and a 42 in a 30 

Bev - don't see yourself as a failure - you're carrying a very precious cargo and need to look after both of yourselves....and never feel guilty for not working 5 days a week - work can take people for granted believe me and when it comes to it they'd never feel guilty about cutting your hours if they had to make cost cuts would they? 

Flower - good idea I reckon on chopping the met for a bit - but then I'm biased - my stomach has been soooo much better since stopping it....and like you say you've got so much other stressful stuff going on you need to get back to 100%....hope your dh interview goes ok today - at least the golf will take his mind off stuff for a bit.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he, first offence!

Oh heck, pick my Clomid up later today! Its all over from there!

Just sent this out to family and friends...
"!, Kerry Jayne Knipe, do hereby warn family and friend that any unreasonable behaviour over the next 3 months is due to Clomid and not me being a stroppy cow. I apologise in advance for any offending comments.  Any spare rooms available may be taken up by my darling husband should it be deemed I should be in solitary confinement. Signed...."

He he he


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry
I need one of those too - and i'm not even on the   pills at the mo!!  ....dh and I just keep rowing - it's doing my head in


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awwww poor Kerry. God help your dh hormones ey

Hiya b3ndy  How you diddling chick

I am not going to do anymore revising. I am sending myself daft. DH just said clear your mind and just go in there and show them what you can do. Easy for him to say.

I could really do with a nice Dairy Milk

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry thats class!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

@ Kerry


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok ladies

Thats me done. I am gonna walkthe long way and try and clear my head. 

If I miss you all have a fab weekend and Bev get your feet up hun and take it easy.

Kerry  get ****** it will make you feel much better

Sarah/Binty  Your working to hard

Flower  B3ndy  Have a good one chicks

Sal xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

See ya Sal, have a good one.  I'll be thinking about you this afternoon. xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck Sal

hey girls - remember the whole hoo ha with me and Wonderboy at work - well i've just been told the listening figs from my last 6 months on the prog - they were the best ever - just deserts eh!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done B3ndy thats wonderful news.  That'll upset Wonderboy no doubt...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck Sal!!! Have a great weekend xxx

B3ndy - nice one!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

he was def 'off' with me

my boss also offered to show me figs for last 3 months (ie when he's been on) .....why would I want to?? silly mare

btw - got a IM back from Joanna y'day - wished me all the best - what a lovely girl!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls
I am just logging to say HI and sorry I haven't been arround, haven't had chance to read posts either and not back on until next Thursday!!!!    Take Care and I do love you all lots!!!!
Miss you!!!

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - have a wonderful time hun   see you when you get back xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy..thats great hun! Well done, sure puts him in his place!

Sarah...have a fab time in Devon hun. Take it easy  

Sal...I know I've missed you but hope it all went well.

Well Met   fairy has already come visiting! Must steer clear of cheese on toast from now on! Losing my appetite already feel quite sick!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

gosh thats kicked in quick Kerry, time to start watching what you eat now then.  No curries, chinese or fat for you young lady


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep looks that way! I'm out for Italian tonight!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Kerry - I don't miss that one bit - I'll be thinking of you whilst I sup my JUG of pimms tonight!!    ....i've warned my dad about sausages whilst taking met too!

SArah - sorry i missed you - hope you have a nice break away from it all hon!! take it easy  

Sal - sending you lots of  

Flower - any word from your dh yet?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nothing from dh, but hes on the golf course! he'd only have rung me if he had heard any good news.

What you all upto this weekend?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm off home now ladies, need to after my 7am start followed by NO lunch!

Anyway have a lovely weekend.  Look after yourselves

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya bev - no lunch!!! naughty girl. Make sure you have a nice tea and put your feet up xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

FLower...I hope DH hears something soon hun.

B3ndy...you off or at work today?

Bev...have a relaxing weekend hun.  

Well, hour and 25 to go, and I'm bored! Wish I could finish early on Friday.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm out of here in 20 mins


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

You lucky thing........I've got another 3 hrs and 20 mins!!!!!!!!!   ....yup am in work today Kerry - and tomorrow and Sunday and then off monday....dh is off to Angola again Monday too    (though we'll prob both need it with the amount we've been arguing lately)

Flower - your dh could be legless in the pub celebrating the good news!

Got nowt exciting really planned for the weekend - i've got a family BBQ tonight - aunty and uncle are over from Ireland for a week - and then working the weekend...fab - NOT!! At least I can escape from the bathroom DIY - had to paint our bath FOUR bloody times this week!!!

wot about everyone else? we know about your drink fest tonight Kerry!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

b3ndy whats up with you and dh hun? 

I'm sure he'd have phoned me if he'd heard anything good, lets home I'm wrong eh! 

I'm doing nothing, got no money! our friends who live round the corner may come tonight for a glass or two of vino  but other than that no plans. I hope it brightens up so i can just crash in the garden with my book or something. dh is off to gym tomorrow morning but my membership has expired [br]: 4/08/06, 15:44going soon girlies   xxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

the weather is def meant to be getting better and much warmer this weekend Flower - they're sometimes the best weekends too - just chilling and taking some time out for yourself.....got any good books on the go?

dh and I are about everything and anything right now - last night it was me moving some paperwork of his (a big habit of mine) but last night he flipped and went  at me, shouting etc - which I just won't have....so I stormed out - went and bought some trashy mags and a bag of skittles, came back and spent rest of night in our bedroom. Silly ..i know he's really tired with all the travelling he's doing but i won't be spoken to like a piece of s**t and told him so much.[br]: 4/08/06, 15:53  Flower - have a top weekend!! hope dh has some good news for you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw babe, thats not good. I'm sure thats all it is, you've both been working hard and the travelling is probably getting to him too. Hope you don't   this weekend.

I'm going to sign off now. Have a lovely weekend all you lovely ladies.

K
xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning


how are we all this fine sunny day?

Sarah  I know your relaxing on hols(lucky thing)

Kerry  you ok hun??

Flower  Any news on the job front??

B3ndy    How are you chick? How is your Dad getting on?

Binty  Is it hot in London?

well my exam went ok. We dont get the results for 6 weeks. I am dreading it but I am just gonna forget about it.
Went shopping yesterday with my mum and dd. Tried to get a few new bikinis for my hols. But they either had loads of tops and no bottoms or loads of bottoms and no tops. And the sets were a little on the skimpy side. I like to leave some things to the imagination. Especially after having dd!! Bev you have that to come

I am onlyin today and tomorrow then having a few days with dd. Before the big 30!!!!!

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
can't believe its Monday already 
Nothing on the job front yet Sal.  Glad the exam is out of the way. Are you doing anything nice for your birthday?

B3ndy, hows things been with dh 

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning All!

Sal - You really are selling this motherhood lark to me aren't you  .  Well done on your exam, sounds like a good plan to forget about it for now!  Jobs done anyway, nothing you can do about it now....  Good luck...  Short week, lucky lady....  But being 30 at the end of it, not so lucky  

How are the rest of you?

Bev xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Peeps

Bev I a only kidding. Trust me a few stretch marks and a little extra skin is worth it for the feeling you will have when you see your little treasure. I promise

Flower  I am sure the perfect job is just around the corner. We are suppose to be going for an Italian on friday me dh and dd. But dh has got a ****ty on again!! But I am gonna book the table anyway. 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal - why whatsup with him hun?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think it is the same as B3ndys dh. Working to much and not enough time to play. He hardly sees dd on this shift and we arent getting to much quality time either. His mums not to clever and I think it is all just mounting up. Oh and the fact that he says I have lost to much weight(he liked me big).

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Sal.  I'm sure he will come round, especially for your special birthday. Are you sure he isnt swinging a surprise for you or something?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont know. He was really nasty ths morning so i just told him to get stuffed and leave me alone then. i wont see him tonight until about 1030pm and I will be half asleep by then.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Sal. is he having some time off with you this week?[br]: 7/08/06, 09:09feeling very premenstrual today, I'm gonna end up snapping at someone on the phone or in the office, grrrrrrr. everyones getting on my nerves!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Hope we all had a good weekend? We finally finished the fence and I bought new plants. We spent loads of time on it and it looks fab. Just the other patio to do and we completely done for this year! Got a bit  on Friday night, but we had a great time. Started Clomid Sat morning as for forgot Friday night! So far so good, although I was a bit tetchy yesterday, but DH was tired so he wasn't in a great mood either! Anyway, all fun and games here today, they've ripped most of the kitchen out (DBB left me a snotty mesage yesterday to say it needs picking up - my sisters having it - ASAP so we'd have to get a van for it!) and the builders are taking down yet another wall! Nightmare  .

Sal....sorry DH is being   with you, Flower could be right though could be a surprise lurking! As for the weight thing, I'm sure he doesn't mean to be nasty, and he should know you've done it to help get PG again and to feel good about yourself. Big  

Flower....Monday comes too soon! How was your weekend? Sorry DH hasn't heard anything yet. Lets hope its this week hun.  

B3ndy...hope you've had a better weekend with DH, although I know you've been working all weekend.

Binty, Kim, Bev,  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Kerry x[br]: 7/08/06, 10:00Kerry - weekend was pretty boring really. we didnt do much, the only place i've been out of the house since i got in on friday from work is the off licence on saturday afternoon!  did a bit of cooking (WW bolagnaise - yummy)  We both said we could do with a good night out in our local as we havent hardly been in but were skint obviously. :- dont feel like i've seen everyone in there for months! Yesterday watched a film and TV and flicked through mags. exciting stuff!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Kerry  Garden sounds fab 

I have gone warm all of a sudden and I am not even on the dreaded clomid

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My hot flushes have started already! I was so hot last night!   Apart from that, and a bit of moody behavious yesterday, I've been ok. But there is time!

Think I've lost 2lbs so far! Been quite good and not eaten much all weekend!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

are you back on clomid Kerry? It's so quiet on clomid girls now   are you coming back?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont want to do any work!!!!!

nothing new there then

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I am back on Clomid now hun, unfortunately! Will pop into Clomid chat, still an oldie at heart!   

This place is   today! Need a new job! Desperately! Fancy being a florist! Maybe me and B3ndy could coordinate as wedding planners! Cakes and flowers!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And I could take care of the booze. What a combination

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll do the alcohol and cake tasting


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

fight you for it

sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure we'll need more than one wine taster girls!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep one for white one for red!!!

I feel much more satisfied with my work. I have just rejected 25 students for entry!!

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

tell you what, i'll do the champagne testing


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I could eat a buttered monkey


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've just posted on clomid girls, anyone heard or seen anything of Witchie?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just sent witchie a Pm see if she replies. 

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good idea


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Had an email from her last week. She's got a new hobby, archery, that is keeping her busy!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh thats good!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Archery  sounds quite cool.  

as long as she is ok 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah she's fine.

Where's B3ndy and Binty today?? 

I've got OV pains already!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We better warn your dh then     What cd are you Kerry??


B3ndy/Binty 

Do you think it is us 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

was B3ndy working all weekend? she's probably recovering bless her.  
I know Binty is usually really busy in work maybe thats it x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we cant be doing with busy at work!! she should get a job like mine

sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD6 today. Done 3 days of   pills so far and 4 days of Met (500mg) plus one today. Crikey, those bloody ovaries are cranking up quickly!  

What's us? That everyone is staying away? He he he  

B3ndy is probably off today. Binty probably busy.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Cheeky!!!!

It is probably Flower and her met bum 

Just phoned Dh and he is still in a ****ty. miserable sulking son of a bi~ch

sal xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just managed to log on hope you are all ok can't believe how much you ahev all chatted I've got 10 pages to read  

will be back when I've caught up


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

There you are missy we were wondering where you had got to 

Sal x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Kerry*, sounds like you had a busy weekend with he garden, but all good exercise  I have everything crossed for you that the clomid and met work their magic for you this month 

*Sal*, well done on the weight loss. When do you go back to see your consultant? I hope you have a great birthday and I am sure you and dh will have made up before then.

*Flower*, I hope your dh gets a job soon, it must be really difficult and you really don't need the extra worry on top of everything else 

Hi to everyone else.

I started acupuncture last week and she was really pleased that I am on a break from ttc as it means she can work me harder which will hopefully help when I start ttc again.

I also saw my consultant and she was really nice, basically she is happy to go along with what I want. So I will be increasing the steroids next time and starting progesterone from O, plus the aspirin and clexane. She still thinks I should have IVF, but I want to try on my own for a few months first but hopefully if no joy I will be able to have IVF next spring. My FSH is only 4, which she said was excellent so not to worry that I will be 35 this year!!

Anyway back to work!!

Love Tracy xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Tracy  Glad your ok hun. Keep up the accupuncture you just never know. I had reflexology when I got my bfp with dd. i go back to the cons on 22nd august so not long now. God onoly knows what they will suggest. I seem to of exhausted most of the "free" possibilities hence the weight loss

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Tracy, best of luck hun xxx

Sal, no met bum for me chuck, i'm having a break from it, not had it since Tuesday last week. you'll have to blame Kerry now 

hiya Binty!

just had my bolagnaise which had loads of garlic in...nice for my colleagues!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I can think of worse thngs to smell of. Not many mind 

I love garlic

sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I've finally caught up 

*Kerry.. * Garden sounds lovely - we laid 2 paths this weekend and every muscle in my body is screaming
*Bev.. * well done on reducing your days to 4 - you need to take care of yourself and MAKE SURE YOU HAVE LUNCH you need it
*Sal.. * sorry your dh is being a pain in the  maybe he's got you a surprise for your birthday
*Flower.. * sorry your dh hasn't heard anything mines been pretty down recently as well but he got told today that theres a job going in his old department so he's going to apply along with the other 19  so keeping everything crossed.
*TracyB.. * sounds like you've got a really understanding cons good luck

I made a salad last night for lunch trying to be good but don't fancy it so going to pop out a buy something else. It's so grey here and rainy where has the sun gone it was lovely over the weekend 
Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

binty fingerscrossed for you dh too [br]: 7/08/06, 13:04sal, i love garlic too. i've been making my own garlic bread this past week with tons of it on!! mmmmm


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Fingers and toes crossed for both your dh's

My dh has just phoned and aplogised for being such a pig. He said he is tired so I told him to stop working so much. He never listens but at least he knows he is in the wrong

Only 30 mins to go yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats good Sal   is he working extra hours or something?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah his mate is off and asked him to cover. So he works 6am until 7pm covering his boss because he is on holiday. And then goes to another department and does 6pm until 10pm. and he has done this for 3 weeks. he has promised this is the last and I have told him it better had be


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my God Sal, thats a long day


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

no wonder he's in a bad mood - at least he's apologised


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And he can only have things warmed up for his tea. So he isnt really eating properly either

Sal x[br]: 7/08/06, 13:23I am going home now. Got to take some stuff back to the post office then dd to the park. i will popback on later

Dont work to hard ladies

Love ya all

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is he just doing it for this week and then thats it?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just had a fab hosin duck wrap from Benjys very tasty - oh no just seen why is 432 cals


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

blimey


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Think its going to be a couple of slices of toast & marmite for dinner


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...glad your ok  hun. Sounds like we've both been busy in the garden! My tummy muscles still hurt from my exercise classes last week but I'm a glutton for punishment and am going to boxercise tonight! Don't worry about the duck wrap, you've probably already burnt those cals off over the weekend!

Flower...I love garlic too! Bet we're a right stinky pair!  

Just had a mare at lunch, builders everywhere, walls coming down! Its a health hazard!

K
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm garlic!  

Garlic bread and red wine, a necessity for pasta me thinks 

its gone quiet where is everyone, wheres B3ndy?  I'm going in half an hour thank goodness.  Another monday over and done with x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky you I'm stuck here until 5:30   feel like I've done a weeks work already


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm so lucky in that respect finishing at 4, its a 45 min drive home so back home for 4.45.  trouble is I'll wanna eat because i'll be bored till dh gets in which wont be till about 7.30


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm sending the munchie  round to stop you eating till he gets home


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad to see you lot havent been gasing to much 

We went to the park then dd had a little "accident" so we had to run home. she is ok now a little embarrassed but I think she might have a touch of met bum if you catch my drift


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

too late, just made some toast!! still better than chocolate or crisps x[br]: 7/08/06, 15:30Awwww bless her little cotton socks x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I would kill for some toaast and marmite. It would have to be warburtons toastie bread though and proper butter ooooooooo


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

this was warburtons farmhouse but the smaller sized bread with flora light. so i'm half-saintly!  pre-AF munches, they cannot be ignored


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

when I got home from work I walked into my Mums to collect dd and my Dad had a loaf just about to come out. the house smelt devine. Even the dog was sat drooling waiting for some


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god, that would be torture


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It was. But I resisted and then we went for our walk. I am saving myself for Friday night. Italian with lots of garlic bread and a nice steak in a really yummy sauce. And I might even have a pudding. Oh and lots of wine of course


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here till 5pm. Boo   

STOP TALKING ABOUT FOOD!! Your killing me!  

Where is B3ndy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fantastic sal!! you deserve it, firstly because you have done amazingly well and secondly its a very special birthday. how about some champers too? xxx[br]: 7/08/06, 15:43trying to think if B3ndy said anything? maybe she is spending some QT with dh? she was working sat/sun i think?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

You should be nice and full after that lovely lunch 

Flower your going soon. Have a lovely evening and keep away from the fridge. I would love some champers but dh isnt alover of it. So I will end up drinking the whole bottle . Not a pretty sight when we will have dd with us. A drunken mummy [br]: 7/08/06, 15:45She might of murdered him and buried him under the patio after her row


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal @ B3ndy!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It's always the quiet ones. you never can tell


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Brookside suddenly comes to mind


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

now your showing your age. I remember that Trevour Jordache!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yep  
was it mandy who murdered him or was that the daughter (anna friel) ?

going in 5 mins ladies  have a wonderful evening - all my diet buddies BE GOOD !!  xxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We were talking baout that this weekend when we dug the garden over and I said you could bury someone in there! I said remember Trevor Jordache! He he he

Bye Flower  

Sal...Where are you going for dinner on friday?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

A little Italian in Urmston called the Italian Job. It is really nice and ok to take kids. And dd loves the pizza. She always asks for extra cheese. And they do mussels as a starter so thats my treat sorted. And it is walking distance so I can at least walk some of it off[br]: 7/08/06, 16:09    flower have a lovely relaxing evening


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I adore italian food. Went to Est Est Est on friday with friends and had a lovely meal. I could live on pasta!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

They have opened an Est Est Est in the TC. I like italian but all I have eated lately is rice and pasta so I am going to have something different. Expensive


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Why not, enjoy it! 

So bored now, just want to go home!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am in the middle of making our chilli. And I have the hoovering to do and I really cant be bothered. I did less when I was at work!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've not done much today, and DBB has been here all day! She's out tomorrow though thank goodness!

I've got a ton of ironing to do. Might do some when I get home, DH will be at training.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dh does the ironing. It kills my back. The only time I do it is if we are going away(he packs all the wrong stuff) and then I have to lower the ironing board and sit on the bean bag


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

might try that! think DH did that when he had his ankle in plaster, sat down and did it!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Not a pretty sight but needs must. I must now get off my backside and run round with the hoover. DD needs a shower and the hamster wants cleaning out. Then I am gonna put my feet up and watch the soaps.
If you have gone before I get back on have a super evening. enjoy the boxercise and stay away from the goodies


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will try hun! Have a nice night, hope DH is ok when he gets home  

For DD ........           

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

right back at you hun.

And I wil be asleep by the time dh gets in so I dont care. but he is ok  now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good!  

Logging off now  

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I missed you all again oh well chat tomorrow

Kerry.. B3ndy had today off as she worked the weekend think she's back tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im coming back.......................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63058.0.html


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Peeps

Mrs Nikki  Good to have you back 

I finish today for 3 days wooohoooooo   

How are we all today 

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

DH is preparing himself for psycho women to return


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

My dh has got quite used to me being "sane". I dont think we will ever go back on clomid though.

s


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im not looking forward to it I have to say but will give it one more chance, mainly to see if I can get my progesterone level up and start ovulating again.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I suppose when you have been trying as long as us lot you are prepared to try anything. Thats how it got with the weight issue. My gp has been on at me for years to loose weight but I just kept putting it off. but then after my terrible cons appt he said this could be your last option and he said i seemed motivated so he grabbed the opportunity. And 3 stone 2lbs later i must admit I do feel better but I am not telling the gp that!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well done on the weight loss - its bloody hard to loose weight .  I know what you mean though, motivation comes in strange ways.

Right off to work I must go - chat later - say hi to everyone for me.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have a nice chick and dont work to hard  

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

eh   just posted and its not here?! whats that all about.

Morning!

Nikki welcome back 

Sal, could do with a few days off myself. hoping that when dh gets a job he'll get a couple of days free before he starts so we can have some time together


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Did you post it at the end of Mrs Nikki's post?/

Morning,

Boxercise was fab, and I can still move!   Going to "Diva Fever" on Weds and Body Combat on Thursday. Have my reflexology appt tonight so won't be doing anything after that! Got back at 9.15 and IL's were round, so didn't have tea till 10pm, and then we only had soup and toast! Tired today.

Nikki...nice to see you back honey! Your appt sounded very promising. At least now you have a clear plan of whats going to happen, and hopefully you won't have to take the full 6 months, or go on to IUI/IVF. Got everything crossed for you hun.

Sal....How are you hun? Good night?

Flower....And how about you my lovely? How is DH?

Binty....You busy today hun? Hope you can pop in for a  

B3ndy....you back today hun?

Tracy, Jo, and anyone I've missed....hope your all ok.

DBB out ALL DAY! And I have nothing to do but gossip with you ladies!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yep i did kerry  i clicked on the link to see her post and posted the reply there instead of here doh!!!![br]: 8/08/06, 09:31its all gone strange since these hackers, we've got two "something to cry about" ?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How   ! the recipe thread has gone too! Checked up to about page 20 yesterday and nothing!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just realised that its not a clomid one, none of the girls on here are our lot  how strange, they are probably looking for it on another thread!![br]: 8/08/06, 09:41the recipe one and the "something to smile/laugh about" have both gone! shall we start them again?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

My Mil and Fil have sold thier house. So she has asked me to try and find her a house in the peak district. My eyes have gone funny from all the searching!!

The docu was about an 18 year old lad who weighed 32 stone. The doics gave him 4 years to live. They stappled his tummy but he still wouldnt diet. If he ate to much he just threw up. Everyone was trying to help him but he just wouldnt help himself. He did loose weight but only because of the surgery. he was still eating loads of crap. it was quite interesting really. god knows how he managed to "you know what" coz his girlfirend wasnt exactly little either


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

crikey


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And we think we have problems !!!!

He had size 15 feet and a 58 inch waist


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats gross! He needs counselling not just stomach stapling, unless they get to the root of the problem he's not going to stop wanting junk food.

Flower...yes lets start them again.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am bored already


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've just nearly fainted!  I feel really spaced out. probably lack of sleep!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too! Nout to do but  !

Ooh Flower thats not good. Have a sweet cup of tea hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just had a ww bar as its the nearest thing to choc i have!  can't abide sugar in tea!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Might not be around much today very busy.

Kerry.. You'll be super fit soon with all that exercise
Sal.. How are you hun?
Flower.. try to have a soft drink that sometimes works for me and don't get up too fast
 hi everyone else.

Well got home last night and my colleg stuff has arrived but on for the first 2 modules - 2 folders and books - have to complete 6 assesments by end Feb and the first one is due by 12th October - what have I got myself into  

best run will try to chat later

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

binty 
what course are you doing again?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

You ok Flower?? Take it easy and like Binty says dont get up to fast.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Diploma in Surveying.  The only thing is you have to be working in surveying which means studing in the evenings and weekends as well as working


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds very intellectual Binty, i'm impressed 

i'm ok sal, just feel a bit spaced out.  the choc bar seems to have helped. was just saying to my friend that i think my ear is a bit sore inside so its probably made my balance go a bit haywire, i've got some drops at home i can put in.  good job i've learned not to get excited by these things in the 2ww as I've seen it all before!!!  x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower .....I do too, but hey always have it in films and things!  

Binty...my your going to be an even busier girl! You'll do it though hun. Good luck.

Sal...I'm still bored. Been loking at hotels for DH's birthday, fancy taking him away even if its just for the night!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

what a lovely   day - typical - had my day off y'day and it was miserable and grey!! 
Sorry didn't get on y'day for a   but I had a lovely relaxing acupuncture sesh in the am - came home helped dh pack for yet another trip then he left ( that's my excuse - though the patio is looking slightly uneven this morning!!    ) .....then I spent the rest of the day getting washing done, chores....ooooh and had a nice little afternoon siesta!!

Flower - hope you're ok - any sign of witch yet? you're a day ahead of me aren't you?

Sal - dad is fine thanks - he had to see the diabetic nurse today and has got some more appts for retinal screening etc...he's even cut back on his drinking at social things ....and they have my aunt and uncle over a the mo so it must be difficult......bet you can't wait for your b'day on Friday ...oh to be 30 again!! i had a top year when i hit 30 - hope you do too!

Kerry - i'm impressed at all this combat exercise - and you sound like you're enjoying it...howz it being back on the   tabs and the met? If you're thinking of taking dh away Kerry -there's a really nice B&B  i stayed at in the lakes a couple of years ago - top breakfasts there too!!

Binty - i don't envy you studying again - after I left Uni I worked for a couple of years and then decided to do a postgrad for a year - it was hard but I took it much more seriously than my degree coz I was paying for it!!

Btw chicks....  arrived for me last night - on cd 27!!    ( I've NEVER EVER had a short cycle like this....though I guess it was really a 28 day cycle as i should count today as day 1 coz I came on around 11pm - is that right?).....but I'm really getting   coz it's been yet ANOTHER month where symptoms/cycle length has been diff - after last months no spotting before AF it was back this month - started at work on Sat, and had it up until came on last night....feeling a bit   - but I also recognise that we didn't really put the effort in this month - so only got myself to blame - i just didn't want anymore stressing about a bfn.....I was just so hoping to get my bfp naturally  I hate the thought of IUI/IVF.


S
xx

(upside of this months af - it's practically pain free - I totally recommend laser treatment for endo!!! _


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy 
sorry Af got you  but so glad it was pain free. Oh how I long for the day.  I hope i get a lap and have some respite for a bit!!!

I'm CD29 today, AF due Friday (32) xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry if this sounds really ignorant but have you ever had laser treatment for your endo Flower? the only time my af has been like this was when i was on the pill - it's like I'm not even properly having one (apart from the bleeding - which also isn't as heavy)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its a bit weird really because my first "clean up" of my endo was via emergency laparotomy where they told me that they had cut out the endo from my ovary and patched it up as it was so severe.  they also "got rid" of endo in other places, where it had stuck (i assume by laser).  I straight away then went onto 6 months of hormone injections where you dont have a period so I have no idea whether they were easier or not.  My lap in January 05, I didnt have the laser as they said I had no endo on my ovary, patches in uterus and pouch of douglas but not enough to warrant removal (the main reason for the lap was to check my tubes were clear).  I went straight on clomid after it.  I had definite shorter and less painful periods but not sure if the was clomid or the lap that did it.   I'm now getting periods nearer like they were before, not as painful but its on its way to it but then again my endo is growing back and I have the cyst too, on the other ovary this time.  

When I saw the consultant early in the year he was reluctant for me to have more surgery as I'm full of adhesions, but the cyst is growing and I need it out.  Hopefully he will agree to it when i see him next month xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya B3ndy    Glad your pops ok. My Dads sugar has gone through the roof. Sorry Af got you and I cant be any help regarding endo. I think thats the only thing I havent been tested for.

Kerry   How about Chester?? Some lovely hotels in the centre

Binty   Sounds far to much like hard work. But good on you girl

Flower   Take it easy hun

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

something def  needs to be done by the sounds of it flower - coz there's only so much you can live with pain wise - i only had mild endo I think and that was horrendously painful - so god knows what you go through each month - fingers crossed he decides to do sommit.

Sal- do you mean just recently your dad's levels have gone up? do the docs know why?


back in a wee bit girls - sorry to cut and run - but got to leave for work and am running late

see's ya laters alligators!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks B3ndy, I hope so too.  so you had spotting again this month? count today as CD1
see you later xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy   It always seems to go high when it is hot. He has asked his sil and his mate who also diabetic and thiers is the same. But his gp wont have it. It always goes up when we go away. So he is testing himself and just monitoring his medication

s


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...Sorry   got you hun. Don't forget that with coming off clomid and now Met your body is still adjusting.  It'll take  while for things to settle down again I'm sure, it did with me. I am enjoying the gym now, I go with my friend and I think thats is spurring me on. Glad you AD a nice day yesterday. How long is DH away fro this time? Or is it FOREVER!  

Flower...Keeping everything crossed for you honey  

Sal...still bored?

Binty..when do you move offices again?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep still bored. At least I am out of here soon


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wish I could go home too! Loads to do. NOw we've started the garden and almost finished it, I want to keep cracking on with the house. Desperate to paint the utility room, its currently PINK! Its horrid!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what time you off Sal, is that it for you for the week then?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was going to finish at 130pm but now have to finish some rubbish off so going about 2 o'clock. the thats me done until Monday


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. they think we'll be moving about March time now as they only just signed the lease
Sal..   have a lovely time off and enjoy your birthday
B3ndy.. must admit your right about lasering my AF isn't as painful either
Flower.. I'd def ask the cons when you next see them next


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I definitely will as i want this cyst out!

one of the peeps dh was waiting to hear about a job from, 4 weeks its took them, just phoned him and they are putting the position on hold till November. great eh!  Everyone just messes people around.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

tossers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yip, thats what i've just emailed dh saying exactly that. [br]: 8/08/06, 12:58Gonna make a brew then need to get some work done as boss is waiting on something, so in case I miss you Sal HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  hope you have a wonderful day, enjoy your meal, and get spoilt wrotten which I'm sure you will 

Loads of Love xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's awful Flower - no wonder your dh is getting   about the whole business - do people have no morals these days?!

Sal - have you any idea what dh is getting you for your special b'day?

Kerry - dh is away til next Wed (or so I'm telling people!!  )


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

He has bought me a week in a 5 star hotel in egypt but I have to wait until the end of Nov. But it was what I wanted. 

I will be about the rest of this week. I couldnt leave you all!!

i am really [email protected]#ed off with my colleague. She didnt come in until 1100 and went at 1100 yesterday and now has gone for an hour lunch. While I have to work late finishing all the crap she should of done ages ago. I shouldnt moan as we are never busy but i hate having the you know what taken out of me


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Leave her loads of 'loose ends' to just tie up Sal - thats what I do to a certain person i work with who's a right lazy cow - she saunters into work when she likes and then leave loads for other people to do .....never again - silly mare.....i've got to go read bully - so have a top b'day on Friday if you don't manage to log back on - just seen your b'day post will leave you lots of pressies and vino on there!!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks B3ndy. she is usually ok just a little disorganised. I am off now i will be about later or tomorrow


Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Missed you Sal!   Oh well, you'll be back on this week I'm sure!

I'm so bad......can't stop eating chocolate! What's wrong with me??!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal 

Kerry - i'm just off for lunch - might purchase a bar - can't be   being good when the witch is here - am leaving Sept to be good - will be on a mission to shift at least a stone whilst i'm out there....as we got our NHS 'follow up' appt through on Fri (following the cock up at the GP's) ....but coz it's a new hospital we may have to go through all the same tests again apparantly (acc to secretary I spoke to y'day) says it depends how long ago we had them.... and considering my lap was only in March it shouldn't hopefully be the case....anyhow - it came back for Sept but we'll be away so will now be end of Oct  ...bloody NHS....it's no wonder people remortgage and do anything to pay for private treatment.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know what you mean, we have just remortgaged and put some away from IVF if needs must. Not even got our listing date thru yet. Will give it another week and then ring again.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

NHS - you wanna try working for them!!!!

Kerry, it will take time to get your Met in your system and then you'll be fine i'm sure 

Sal, glad you'll be around this week hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope so Flower! Going to up my dose to 1000mg on Thursday. Been ok so far, apart form the tomato soup episode on friday!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you been on it a week on thurs, thats good then, if you were gonna have a reaction it would have come by now i'm sure


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope so, we have a posh do on Saturday to go to and don't want to be  !! New dress from Monsoon and everything!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fingers crossed.  just be careful what you eat, and take your tablet early morning or something whatever works best for you x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I will do hun. 

Roll on 5pm! Can't wait to get my feet done tonight! Although I found a huge blister on the sole of my foot last night and it popped at boxercise! Not nice


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yuk! is it reflexology tonight then?[br]: 8/08/06, 15:29off soon girlies, see you tomorrow  xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

See you tomorrow Flower. have a good evening

I am off too. DD has swimming lessons so gotta go


Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes reflexologist tonight. Can't wait to relax for 45 mins!

Bye Girls, have ncie evenings.

Anyone still here?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya Sal and flower!!

am still here chuck - just busy writing about petty crime and bonkers attacks...obviously not a lot to do here in the hot weather than to   people about!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a horrid thought! Sounds interesting though! At least you've got stuff to do, I'm bored [email protected]!

[br]: 08 August 2006, 16:27:04Going to log out now, got to make a sharp exit to make my appt at 6pm.

 xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like I missed you all again  

Not fair that I'm so busy   I want to chat with you girlies


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Binty 

I thought I would send you some smilies because we keep missing you

                

Take it easy hun. Catch you tomorrow

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am liking those Sal!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning ladies, how are we all?

How was your appointment last night Kerry?

B3ndy - Talking of bonkers attacks I was watching our local news last night and this young boy has been held down and stabbed with hyperdermic needles - what the hell is going on?  They now have a 3 month wait to find out whether he has contracted anything....  poor boy.

Sal, Flower, Binty  

Bev xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I cant believe it. My darling dd has actually let me have a lie in until 0845!!!!! She is normally up about 630am.

how are we??

Kerry  Do your feet feel lovely and are you all de-stressed??

Bev  How is the not so little bean? And how are you chick?

Flower  you ok hun? No more dizzy spells I hope

B3ndy  Morning. Any more nutters to report

Binty  sorry we all keep missing you. your working far to hard missy

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

hope you are all ok.  Need to get some work done, back in a bit xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

This place is driving me mental already! Took me 10 mins just to get in the house as DBB left the bleedin' key in the door! The kettle is inside, the toaster outside, but can't find the bread....the builders and knocking a wall down, the place stinks of petrol (god knows why!) and I DON'T WANT TO BE HERE!!!!

Sorry, rant over!

How are all my lovely ladies? Reflexology was lovely. She said I was even more clear than last time. She asked me if I saw any colours, which I did, like a light and she said she got it too! She said the light is radiating from my abdomen, could that be clomid working already? Anyway she said I'm glowing, inside and out! 

Sal...what a lovely lie in, DH doesn't get up till 815/830 everyday! Lucky sod!  

Bev...how are you chick?  

Flower...how are you feeling hun?  

Binty...busy girl, pop on when you can hun.   

B3ndy...you ok honey?  

Sarah...are you back today??  

Might have to do some work today! DBB is here....

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey girls - just a quickie as i'm producing a live prog at the mo (doing a nice 8-4 shift today!   and tomorrow) 

back in a bit when can talk more!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

tell me about it, i've already has a rollocking off a patient for something thats nothing to do with me and if this phone rings once more its going out the window


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like we all could do with a break...and its only 9.23!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

don't talk to me about phones - this is a phone in - and all the callers are on drugs today!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like fun! 

Might buy a lottery ticket today, just in case!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning

Yep another busy day today got 6 leases to read and input on system this morning the rent reconciliation this afternoon so may not have time to chat.

Sal..  Thanks for the smilies they really cheered me up this morning.
Kerry.. sound like I could do with relexology but can't stand people touching my feet   think Sarah's off till Thursday
Flower.. don't let them wind you up - go make yourself a cuppa and let the darn thing ring
B3ndy.. should be a very interesting day for you then  
Bev.. that sounds terrible - did they catch anyone?

Well best get started the sooner I do the sooner I'll finish them and maybe I can come and chat with you lovelies before you all disappear for the day.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal - Thumper is fine thank you.  Me however - knackered.  I think i've had the last of my full nights sleep now for the foreseeable future.

Flower - Don't work too hard hun.

Kerry - Your appointment sounds promising hun, keep  .  I know what you mean about wanting to be outta here today, same here.  I need some serious attitude adjustment before opening my mouth today.

B3ndy - Your job sounds so exciting...

Binty - They haven't found anyone yet, but they have put an appeal for further information out.  Its disgusting...


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I can feel the Clomid Cloud starting to descend on me!  

Bev...glad your OK. I take it your not sleeping well at the moment, just makes things worse doesn't it. My clomid hot flushes are horrendous this time, I was so hot last night DH thought I was going to spontaneously combust!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sure there is something in the air today, what a horrible day.  and with PMT as well!!!  AF due Friday.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry/ Flower - Try to stay smiley hunnies, I know its awful when taking those horrid pills!  I had to   at the spontaneously combust comment, I was the same on them!  Nightmare.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm a hot person anyway so clomid must just drive my temp up as far as it can go!  

Flower....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

right back at you Kerry  

how you doing Bev? have you started your short weeks now    My friend who is due just before you finishes in 4 days, she is very happy!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hungry now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just had a tin of cream of chicken soup, 2 ww bread and a muller light yogurt. then someone gave me carrot cake but it was ww too so thats ok.  not eating now till after weigh in!!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Short weeks start next week Flower, I can't wait.  I would love to leave now but I want to spend as much time as possible after the birth with Thumper!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats good hun, i bet it will make such a difference being able to have that extra day 
yeah i know what you mean, its really hard isnt it as thats when you want the time off x[br]: 9/08/06, 13:38Very quiet on here today!



You ok Kerry, has clomid hit you good and proper hun? x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry is still logged on MSN so she is still around, although I suspect DBB is present!!

Your right Flower it is quiet on here, I thought I would rely on you to help with my attitude adjustment today!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, she's around! Sorry girls, pain in the   as always!

Just want to go home and sleep, very tired today.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

back from the land of insane people - god I just wanted to slam the phone down on some of those   callers!

how is everyone feeling today?

kerry - sorry to hear about the hot flush fests - don't envy you on that one at all.

Flower - has your day got any better?

binty - how you doing hon? still busy?

Bev - that attack sounded horrid - we had one y'day with some young lad walked up to in the street and bashed around the head with a baseball bat and no motive - how   is that?

dh was not a happy chappy when he finally arrived at the airport in Angola y'day - some ****** had been through his LOCKED   suitcase and stolen a few things ...unbelievable!! and then it took him TWO hours to get through to me on the phone last night - he was ready to   by the time he finally got in contact - bless him - v.tired after his 23 hour journey and then straight into work!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

omg B3ndy thats terrible.  I know that the customs people have keys that undo any padlock so if they are suspicious they can open them. Makes you wonder eh.  was it expensive what they got?

Day has calmed down a bit now, this morning was manic, every call was from someone moaning, snapping or similar


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Chicks

Is it safe to come on here today You lot sound very hormonal  and quite ratty 

Only kidding

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, come on in but keep a safe distance  There is definitely something in the air today! xxx[br]: 9/08/06, 15:11Just to say girls that if i dont come on line either tomorrow or fri dont worry it will mean that AF has arrived and I'm too ill to get into work xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Actually Flower you've just reminded me, I read the discussion about your AF's the other day and obviously am aware that you don't come to work on the first couple of days of AF.  I completely sympathise I was facing the same thing every month because of the Endo.  The laser treatment that I had 4 times to remove it only suceeded for a couple of months at a time.

I was given something which I can't remember the name of now which really helped me with AF the first few days, as far as I remember I was taking it throughout ttc as you only take it for the first few days, i'm not sure if you've tried it.  The tablets are yellow in colour and rather large the name in my head is Mefanamic Acid (not sure if thats what i'm thinking of will check tonight).

Sorry long rambling message, just thought about it!!

Bev


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  I would stay at home if I was you  

I have been to see my great aunt with my mum. she is 93 next week. she keeps telling everyone she is 70  It always makes me sad when I see her because it upsets my mum. We know she has nt long left but it is still a shame

~B3ndy  Thats terrible about your dh's luggage. If anyone went through mine they would get such a shock. the amount of crap i pack when I take dd away is unbelieveable 

Kerry   You still got steam coming out your ears? 

Bev  glad you 2 are ok. Make the most of all your spare time and rest up now. The hard work starts very soon 


Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you Bev! thats such a coincidence because when i went to my last gynae appt i said i needed a painkiller to take when i got my pains with the cyst that i could have during the 2ww as paracetamol didnt touch the sides. thats what he gave me but i never thought to try them for AF pains. Might do that as they don't make me drowsy but the Tramadol I have although strong means I can't work very well as they space me out. They might not be strong enough tho but definitely worth a try [br]: 9/08/06, 15:32awww Sal bless her


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal!!! (only joshing) ...though I think some of our listeners got a bit of a  PMT  from me this morning -   ....if anyone tried to break through my luggage they'd be overwhelmed with shoes spilling out everywhere!! That's a ripe old age to live to - your great aunt...sounds like she's still enjoying life.

flower - hope it isn't a painful one chuck  

bev - i've seen those tabs used by peeps on the endo board a fair bit.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Give it ago Flower they certainly helped me.  Before being prescribed them I was passing out frequently with pain and bleeding so much every month that I was making myself anaemic.

The laser does work better for some than for others, they've told me they won't do any more lasers as they don't last long enough (funding issue I think) - they've offered me a hysterectomy instead  .....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It has just started to chuck it down again. Why when I am in work is it scorching then I have a few days off and it [email protected] down


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh charming eh Bev!  they think thats always the answer.  One good thing about them is that you can take on the 2ww and i have to take my PK's as soon as the pains start, which is usually before i have the bleeding, so its a always a worry that i could be having AF pains but still be pregnant so this way i could take them.

going soon girls, see you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

See you tomorrow Flower, get on them as soon as you get any sort of pain!  Let me know how you get on with them

Bev ss


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

See you tomorrow Flower  and take it easy

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

right am offski chicks - hoooray!!

try and catch up laters - if not have a good night!!   

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I typed this below, then got intereupted, and now have even more to catch up with !!! 

I'm still here, trying to keep up inbetween DBB visits!

B3ndy..thats awful hun, hope he gets compensation for whatever is missing.

Flower...Hope she doens't get you hun, but if she does, big  

Bev...you take it easy missy

Sal....aw bless you aunt. 

Binty,...you around?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am still here


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm soooooo hot!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Are you having hot flushes?? I can tell you I dont miss them not one bit


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, lots of hot flushes! Its horrid, I forgot how tired they make you!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am usually a very warm person at the best of times. So when I was on clomid it was unbearable. I think that was my worst side effect.

i have to go dd wants smiley faces and sweetcorn so I have to do a Delia

Have a lovely long cool glass of wine when you get in

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

After I've   my ass off at DIVA FEVER!!   

Bye all
xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

happy cooking Sal - yum yum smiley faces!!

Kerry - do the flushes go when you finish the tabs? how many days have you got left of them? go Diva Queen go ...have fun!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

These are off DD for all my lovely clomid buddies


               that one is to scare you all

            

Love Sal and dd


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ahhhh bless her 

How are we today?  I've had a bad night again.  I havent had a proper nights sleep since dh lost his job at the end of May so last night we went to bed a bit earlier (10pm) and I got to sleep quickly.  however, then woke up about an hour later feeling so sick and nauseous   Dh had eaten the same as me for tea. Managed to get off to sleep eventually. Still dont feel fully right this morning.  I've also got very sore (.)(.) i couldnt lie on them last night, I have a feeling this AF is gonna be a bad one


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Sal.....how are you? Last days of your 20's lady!   Enjoy it!

Flower...Aw hun, sore (.)(.) are horrid, I hope they're not a witch sign.  Big  

Sarah...you back today?? 

Well, Diva Fever was fab! Thoroughly enjoyed it! My inner thighs are aching from squats! Got Body combat tonight, that's gonna kill me!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Go Kerry!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - you go girl!!!!!!  

Sorry haven't had time to read through the posts....anything I NEED to know?  

I have been so naughty in Devon   but had a lovely relaxing time with my neice and nephew!!!!!  We had such fun!!!!!!   I am really really brown!!!!!

HELLO Flower, Sal, Binty, B3ndy & Kerry!!!!!!!!! Missed you all!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome back Sarah 

glad you had a lovely time xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome back hun, we missed you too! Glad you had a lovely time, sounds like the weather was good too.

Nothing important to report, we're all still here! Oh I started clomid on Saturday, again!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh hun send my love to DH hope he is prepared   any   yet? 

I got back yesterday after a lovely 4 days away to find DH had not watered any of my plant pots outside, there was NO milk and the place was a sh it tip    I went ballastic and phoned him up in tears and told him I was phoning my solicitor and I wanted a divorce  

We are 'OK' now but I hate to say I actually enjoyed my break away from him is that a bad thing?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

If it helps, I'd have done the same Sarah if I'd have come back to that x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too!  

No   so far, but have felt a bit more argumentative and opinionated, or is that just me?   He he he!

A good friend of mine rang me two weeks ago and said her DH has asked her for a divorce. I was so shocked!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Sorry wasn't around much yesterday was really busy - *I NEED A BREAK!!!!!* 

Sarah.. welcome back hun glad to hear you had a great time - I would have  with my dh if I'd come back to that.
Kerry.. as my old gym instructor used to say "work it baby"  
Flower.. sorry you've not been sleeping well since your dh lost his job  I'm the same wake up every couple of hours then can't get back to sleep again. I think it must be all the stress & worry that your trying to hide from him.
Sal.. how are you today  lovely smilies from dd here's some for her      

Anyway best get back to work

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...you do need a break! The guy that took us last night is so camp, we think he's gay but not 100%. He fab though, lots of jazz hands and shimmy's!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds really good. can't wait till i can afford to renew my membership x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm really getting into it now! DH is very proud!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I am too! 

dh has 2 interviews today and one tomorrow that he really wants, he didnt even think they would look at him but its only him and one other person they are seeing.  Pray to God for me will you, dh said God isnt listening to him !   xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Of course I will hun, got everything crossed for him. Lets hope this is the one!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

will pray for you hun  he gets this one  

I feel sick just ate a cajun chicken brown bread sandwich and it's repeating on me now  

quiet on here today!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is quiet! Have to liven things up a bit!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower.. keeping everything crossed for your dh well nearly  
Kerry.. very proud of you hun keep it up

Sorry still really busy going to try to book Monday off for a rest but not sure I'm able too just so tired don't even have the energy for   

Anyway back to work I go

If I don't catch up with you all later have a great evening all.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Binty  a day sounds like a good idea. i was tempted to book tomorrow off but if AF comes I'll just ring in sick!!

Thanks girls for your prayers xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun xxx

Flower...your welcome, thats what we're here for.

What shall this afternoons topic be?? Where's B3ndy today??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Has sal gone out now somewhere?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I heard you talking about me Kerry!!

sorry not been around - all this airport stuff today has meant a very busy news day - so been up to my eyes! and only 20 mins left of work now!! 

Flower - got everything crossed for your hubby hon - hope someone up there IS listening!!

Kerry - wish I could be as   and  as you right now - but these changes in shifts this week are making me very sleepy! (no change there then!)

Sarah - welcome back chick - glad you had a good break away - and yes you were right to go  at your hubby - i would have been exactly the same - not fair on you coming back to that!

Binty - you sound a busy bee - maybe go home and have a little nap before any   so you can muster up any energy!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She might have yes, didn't mention anything though.

B3ndy....there you are! Thought you must be busy!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

glad i wasn't planning to fly away anywhere today - reminds of the flight cancellations at heathrow last Aug - our holiday ended up being delayed by two days coz of those strikes last summer!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its awful, just awful. I get so   about terror things, and wars, especially when a lot of the time the people fighting don't even know why they are fighting! Religious wars....don't understand how people can be fighting about the same thing they were 2000 years ago. And if the East don't like our western ways, don't live by them, but don't treat your people like they are lesser human beings if they want to move into the 21st Century.

I'll climb off my soap box now....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

god i know its bad isnt it. you can only take your passport and purse on the plane with you?  are there loads of delays. my boss was supposed to be flying to london but changed to a train


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah the delays are horrific - and lots of cancellations....it's going to be a mare for anyone travelling anywhere.

don't talk to me about religious wars - my folks come from either side of the 'barricades' in IReland - it can lead to many a fiery discussion after a few guinesses (tho not anymore for my pops! )[br]: 10/08/06, 14:55sorry it was short and sweet today chicks - hometime now!

catch up tomorrow - have a good evening all!!

  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am back. Took dd to the TC ball pool then did a spot of shopping. I dont know why but I am soooo down today. Dh said I could buy whatever I wanted and I ended up with nothing. I am just not in the mood. Luckily dd was an angel and it wasnt all bad

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy xxx

awww Sal whatsup chick   I bet you get really spoilt tomorrow, are you gonna be able to get online?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah I will be about tomorrow. I am at the nurse at 11 then hair cut at 3. I have just bought a bright red colour and I will put it on later. I thought it would make me feel better. At the moment I could just cry. I really dont know whats wrong with me


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, just read the diet thread, you been poorly?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Sal honey...not like you. "30" blues?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think it might be because I am tired and the fact that I am not on my last day in my 20's. Plus I wanted everything over and done with my my 30th birthday with regards to my babies. and if verything had gone right it would of been. I know that sounds really selfish but sometimes I cant help think what if??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its not selfish Sal,  we all have plans and dreams that we want to fulfil before a certain age.  I thought I'd have had my children too by now.  but that doesnt mean its not going to happen for you, 30 is only one more year older and just because its a "special" year it doesnt mean any difference to what is going to happen to you    Try and enjoy your day and all the spoiling that comes with it, think of those mussles and steak tomorrow evening that you have worked so hard to enjoy and deprived yourself, then the day after it will just feel like any other day again xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Flower and the rest of you lovely ladies. I really dont know what I would do without you all. I am gonna go and put my colour on my hair and try some clothes on and see what doesnt look like a potato sack for tomorrow night


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal.. so sorry your feeling   sending you a really big  

Well asked if I could take Monday off and was told that I couldn't but can take tomorrow instead   only 2 hours then off.  Decided I'm going to see my hairdresser and get a total restyle not sure if to have a colour or perm decisions decisions.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

go and do your hair young lady and have a fashion show, and you wont look like a sack you are a beautfiful lady and you have lost so much weight so show it off!!!!! it will make you feel better. if that fails crack open the bubbly early.
ps. thats what were here for  xxxx[br]: 10/08/06, 15:36go Binty!!!! Have a fab day off 

i did that 2 weeks ago, my hair is straight and was about boob length, went in and got it all chopped into a bob and concaved so it goes up at the back. of course, now all the celebs are copying me [br]: 10/08/06, 15:42i'm hoping to go soon girls, so speak tomorrow. Sal have a wonderful morning darling, enjoy and we will see you tomorow xxxx

  xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Get you you trend setter!  

Sal...Flowers right, your still young, and beautiful, and babies will come. Keep your chin up and have a wonderful day tomorow - no   or   or   or we'll be round to   you!

Binty...go for it! Either one! Make sure you have a lie in tomorrow and a relaxing day.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont think I should of tried any clothes on I feel worse now. 

I bought myself a dress when I lost some weight and have been saving it for tomorrow nite. i just tried it on and since loosing the weight I have quite a lot of "extra skin" left over from my darling dd. Or as dh puts it my mummy tummy. So I bought some of those short thingies that keep it all in. Well they dont!! the dress is jersey so fairly clingy without being tight. So now I have to decide whether to buiy something else tomorrow now ior just hold my breath


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Buy something else, you don't want to be worrying about breathing in all the time do you! Not with that lovely dinner!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I habve just had a look on Wallis website and I will go tomorrow after the nurse. i felt more confident when I was bigger because i just went out in my jeans all the time. I think I am just in one of those moods. i will try the dress on again tomorrow and see if i feel any better

I am so sorry for being all me me me I think I need a good kick up the ****


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - Have [email protected]@dy missed you!!!!  See you tomorrow hun  

Binty - Enjoy your day off you deserve it!!!!  

Sal -  hun I know how you feel but I am sure tomorrow will be a fab day for you....buy something new hun - don't be holding your breath in!!!!!  
BTW I hate wearing dresses I am a jeans girl  

Kerry / Flower - logging off now catch you tomorrow.....funny to think I could have been having a baby tomorrow!!!!! That would have been mine EDD!!!!!!!  I actually feel 'OK' about it but saying that 'OK' is how I usually feel and that is never 100%!!!!!!!

Love you allXXXXXX


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  Your in my thoughts and I know 100% how you feel. I think maybe thats what is wrong with me.
Take care hun

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...think of you honey.  

Sal...don't apologise, we all have low days hun. I'm sure whatever you wear will be fabulous.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

You too hun.  
I was sat in doc's waiting room last week and a man sat next to me and started telling me about his wife (in her 30's) that has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and I thought god I am moaning all the time about IF but as least me and DH have our health and are happy with our three fur babies    
It won't ever go away (the wanting of a baby) but you have to try and see the positives in your life don't you?

Catch you all tomorrow.....  Sal have a FAB day


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You do babe, you do   And we hae each other too, without whom I'd have gone mental by now!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal.. go out and buy something new tomorrow after all you dh told you to get what you wanted I saw a fab top & skirt set in Wallis when worn together they actually look like a dress.  I'm more a trousers and top girl when I go out as I've tree trunk legs  
Sarah.. thinking of you hun  
Kerry.. your so right you were my life savers when I started taking the   in January I thought I was totally loosing the plot but you guys have kept me on an even kneel.

Boss has gone off for a meeting so can chat for a while - Well booked hair appt for 11.15 tomorrow told them I want a re-style either colour or perm not sure so I'm booked in with the owner whos really good with ideas.  Will take a before and after pic and post them up.  Told dh have tomorrow off but not that I'm going to the hairdressers will tell him that later.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty... you'll look fab hun! And be all relaxed afterwards. Make sure you chill out for the weekend too!

I'll wear anything, got a new dress for sat night from Monsoon, so gonna wear high strappy sandals and straighten my hair, very glam! Might try and get a new picture of me and DH to post.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry dont you mean more mental!!! 

I am now the proud owner of a very red barnet!! And tomorrow it will get cut. i am gonna go back to the TC and get somehting in the morning and i am going to pull myself together and enjoy my birthday. 

Binty the new do sounds like fun. I keopt saying I was gonna chop mine off like Sarahs but then I chicken out

SAl x[br]: 10/08/06, 16:45I used to be like that I didnt care I would wear anything but now I live in jeans. So I am determinded not to go out in them tomorrow. I must admit my legs have always been quite shapely as I ride my bike. Its the rest of me that sags


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh red, how fab! I used to have very short (like Sarah's) hair that was like a plum colour. Loved it!

I'm off to meet DH at Handforth Dean to shop, then on to Body Combat. Have a nice night ladies.

Sal....  for the morning babe.

LoL
xxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning chicks

i just wanted to nip on before I disappear to the TC again. I feel much better today. DH has bought us tickets to see Annie and a book I have been after fior ages. Plus our Egypt holiday. My Mum picked a card that made me cry the words were so nice. 

I willl be back on later after the nurse. but I just wanted to thank you all for being so caring and putting up with me yesterday.

sarah  I hope you ok hun.

Minxy  Hope everything is ok. It is test day today isnt it?

Dont work to hard ladies(especially Binty) it is friday afterall


Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

 Sal how do you feel today?  

I am fine today thanks feeling pretty good!!!!!  Am cooking DH a birthday dinner tonight (its his b'day 15th but tonight is the only night we have alone!!)

I really hope Minxy gets her BFP today it would be great news today!!

Gotta go catch you later!

PS how do you all know I have short hair?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

SAL - HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        Hope you have a wonderful day my lovely xxxxx

Sarah, thinking of you chick  I didnt know you had short hair have i missed something 

Natasha,      

 Kerry, B3ndy, Kim, Bev, Binty (hope you are enjoying your day off) and everyone else xxxx[br]: 11/08/06, 09:00phew!!! we're back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks goodness, was starting to panic!

Sal......        Have a fab day hun!

Sarah....Aw meal sounds nice!

Thank goodness we all exchanged emails! must get Natasha's as well.  

Minxy....  honey. Hope your ok.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sara's not in yet is she?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Which one?? 

Not good news from Minxy....[br]: 11 August 2006, 10:48:06Re this mornings outage

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63722.0.html


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi I am back in!!!!  

What is Minxy's news?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63821.0.html


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey chicks 

phew - all those flying emails were sending me ....what's the latest on Minxy then?

Sal - hope you're being thoroughly spoilt rotten hon!    

Sarah - thinking of you today xxxxx

Flower - you still knicker watching hon? any sign of AF yet?

Binty - hope you're enjoying your day off.

Well - I've only got today and next week - then i've got 2 weeks off work!!!....then back for 3 days....then off again for 4 weeks!! i'm sooooo excited!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

at being off work! I want to be off too!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - those emails were a bit mad weren't they?    BTW don't worry about me I feel pretty good today    Will let you know if I feel  

Poor Minxy just read her news


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Glad you are feeling better today Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy - know what you mean about the emails, there are too many of us   

Really sad about Natasha 

Still on knicker watch, went to loo about 45 mins ago convinced she'd arrived but nothing x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....   hun. Stay strong.

Nikki...you ok hun? How's it going?

Flower...glad she's staying away! FOREVER!

Had fab trip to BHS last night. Dh's dad is retiring form there next month and we wanted to abuse his discount before he leaves! Got crockery, cutlery, bedding, lights! All discounted! Then dragged DH round Tesco! Nice evening.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just seen the link Kerry - god - that's just made me feel so   - why is life so bloody unfair sometimes? i was out shopping last night and the amount of young mums dragging along 2/3 kids with ciggies hanging out of their mouths screaming at the children for no good reason.......makes me


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kerry yes I am good hun, just wiating out for September - holiday/late hooneymoon and lap and dye   you?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - I had one of those nights at fRench connection last night - they had a top sale on - all offending items have of course been hidden away from dh before he gets home!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki...WOW what a contrast..holiday/honeymoon and LAP! Are you going somewhere nice? I'm good thanks, tired from Clomid & Met but so far so good.

B3ndy...  good girl


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh i love those shopping trips, and even better with discount!! 

Nikki -


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Nikki   where are you going and more importantly who is looking after your cats  

B3ndy -  you   thing!!!!  

Kerry - sounds like a great evening!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kerry when we got married last year we went for the big wedding and couldn't afford a hooneymoon so doign it now - we are going to Eygpt - have to say I am nervous about it though!  Lap and Dye the week we get back!  Lookign forward to gettign that ou the way and getting back to clomid - blimey did I just say that!

Hey Flower 

Sarah our neighbours are looking after them - we have wonderful neighbours both side of us who have cats too and we always look after each others cats.

So when I am back on clomid I can't really post in this thread can I !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Why not?? Your one of us!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah I guess   

Right got to go for an hour and assualt the kitchn - looks like we had a party last night in their and we didn't! BBL x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

YES YOU CAN NIKKI - I insist you join us!!!!!!!!!

Right I am off to eat my PRAWN SALAD, catch you later!XXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you can post here Nikki, I'm still on clomid too.  Its just i'm an oldie, just like you are!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've done absolutely no work this morning!   Just been on here and MSN'ing my sister! Oops  

Bloody builders are driving me mad, there's one right outside my window jigsawing a piece of wood, and the rest next door hammering out the kitchen!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me neither!  I'm gonna finish early, decided.  gonna try and scrape a tenner together and take dh for a post-interview drink in our local. i've forgotten what all our friends in there look like its been so long


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at the oldie smilie Flower!! us old fogies need some good news soon.
talking of which - any word from your dh yet about today's interview - i hope you have some good news on the job front soon - then you can start chilling more hon - you deserve it after the last few weeks.

 Nikki - happy cleaning!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...sounds like a nice idea, and DH will appreciate it I'm sure. Hope today is his day.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good init B3ndy - thats what us lot are like  and you are right, I would LOVE IT if one of us oldies got a BFP  it would give us such a boost  



B3ndy - interview is at 2pm so send some positive vibes girls.  This would be the best thing for him should he get it.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I 2nd that                [br]: 11/08/06, 12:52

OMG!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63839.0.html


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

holy poo - i feel so emotional for MInxy - god knows how she feels....god i hope it's good news


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

S do I ! Having a funny turn as we speak!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower what has happened with Minxy I can't get onto that link its soooo slow!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i can't imagine what she is going through

sarah - she got a bfp at 5am but has just tested again and it has a faint positive on. she is beside herself as you'd imagine and gareth has gone out to buy more tests


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

d'you mean bfn at 5am flower?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oops sorry lol!!! i'm too excited!!

yeah bfn at 5am then faint bfp at lunchtime[br]: 11/08/06, 13:35sarah - its on the "ladies in waiting (2ww)" thread


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just read it OMG so excited hope its a BFP


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya

I cant stand it about minxy. I soooo want her to get her BFP especially today.

well I got a dress and some shoes. My Mum came and helped alot.

I am ready to rumble now. Feeling much more chipper

Flower  I have everything crossed for your dh

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey   girl - you enjoying your day?!!

Flower - just sending some     up the M6 (by courier on super fast bike - to get there in time for 2!! )

i'm going to have to log on tonight to see if Minxy gets her good news


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i iwll be logging on first thing in the morning to see howe she gets on. that wiould be the most precious birthday pressie I could ever ask for. One of us "oldies" managing a bfp perfect


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sal, you enjoying your birthday? you happy with your new clothes hun, you have a wonderful time x

I'm gonna be thinking about Natasha all weekend omg

thanks girls for best wishes for dh   

still no AF here and pains have gone [br]: 11/08/06, 13:54she must be testing about 4pm today if she has to wait 4 hours?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah would think so...


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep my new dress is lovely. I got a John Rocha one and a pair of shoes. So I am a happy bunny. 

I am disappearing again soon top egt my hair done. If I miss you all have a super weekend and Minxy and Flower I have everything crossed for you both

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a wonderful evening Sal !!!!!  loads of love xxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a fab time hun!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm sending all my oldies mates some bubbles xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Bless you flower - just rounded your bubbles up too!! 

 Sal - have a top night out - with lots of  special birthday  and  !!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thankyou xx

out of here in 15 mins woo-hoo


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got 2 hours yet!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no, 2 hours  what do you do 9-5?

I'm supposed to be here till 4 but the boss is away so taking some time back that i'm owed [br]: 11/08/06, 14:50just been to the loo, still no AF so will have to report back to you all on Monday. she is coming though I can feel her


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks Flower!   sending some   back to you...have a good weekend hope the witch stays away.

Sal - enjoy your evening hun  

Kerry - 2 hours will hopefully fly by!!!!!!

B3ndy - you must be a busy bee , have a good one hun

I am saying bye now as I might not get back on before 4.30pm.....gonna make time to send you ALL some   thou first.

Hugs

SarahXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sarah and everyone xxxx

I'm off now so have a wonderful weekend kerry, B3ndy, Bev, Binty, special  to Natasha, Sal have a wonderful birthday, Sarah enjoy dh special tea 



xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

honey,   for you and DH. Enjoy your drink xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower and Sarah - got a bully to read and then up to eyes finding stuff for monday's prog so am q busy this aft - V BORED tho!! can't be   with work today!!

flower - hope you get some good news tonight and the witch stays away - or if she does turn up - isn't too painful! 

Sarah - have a top weekend - make sure you get plenty of cuddles from dh tonight!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I AM BORED BEYOND BELIEF!   So want to go home.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm REALLY struggling to keep my eyes open - just had to pop out to get a can of diet coke ....just want to lie down..........you still watching love island on Itv?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Haven't seen the last two nights. Whats been happening?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Just a quickie to wish you ladies a fab weekend, have a good one.  Start my 4 day weeks next week so I shall speak to you on Tuesday.

Love and   to you all 

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a lovely weekend Bev, hope you and tumper are ok


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello and goodbye Bev - have a good one - enjoy the lie in on Monday morning (if you actually manage to get off to sleep that is!)

Kerry - it didn't seem to be on last night - i got back in from shopping at 11.15pm  (i wasn't shopping all that time! ...we went for a meal afterwards!) and it wasn't on - but the night before there was some serious snogging between chris and sophie..and LOTS of sexual tension between Bianca and Callum (corrrrr - he makes me feel very  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I saw a bit of Chris & Sophie! Bit saucy  Callum and Bianca didn't seem to be speaking much in the love shack. He obviously likes her but is dubious of starting something, she's mad for him! He is very cute [br]: 11 August 2006, 16:30:19Gonna start packing away now. Have a lovely weekend ladies...or just B3ndy, think everyone else has gone 

Love you all lots
xxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yup - just me!! ...meant to be here til 7pm!! ...but didn't take a lunch break so am going to bugger off at 6pm - done everything already anyway!!

have a top weekend!  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just popping in to say I hope everyone has a fab weekend.  My BF is coming up from London to stay and I haven't seen her in months and cannot wait


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New Home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63950.new.html#new

xx


----------

